# Mi empresa es gran consumidora de gas...se ha reunido con los autoridades...y no creeras lo que ha pasado.



## Okjito (14 Jul 2022)

Mi empresa es Gran Consumidora de gas. Cada horno nos deja una cuenta de 1millón de euros al mes en gas (precio antes de 2021)...imaginad ahora.
Nuestra suministradora ha roto el contrato porque le sale más a cuentas pagar la multa...

Ha habido reunión con las autoridades al más alto nivel y se ha autorizado a quemar fuel a partir de octubre. Tendremos que bajar extracción a saco...pero el panorama es "NO HAY GAS PARA EL INVIERNO". AL parecer las reservas de España (ahora mismo llenas) estarán reservadas a los hogares.
Se vienen curvas.

ACTUALIZACION SEPTIEMBRE:
Os actualizo: Mi empresa ya tiene el plan A de este invierno. Quemar fuel. 70% gas y 30% fuel con mecheros mixtos. Llevo 1 puto mes currando en poner a punto las instalaciones de fuel...ni los más ancianos del lugar recuerdan como iban.
si con esto no es suficiente tendrems que bajar extracción de los hornos. Reduciendo oferta...aumentando el precio del producto final.


----------



## _V_ (14 Jul 2022)

Se vienen montañas rusas.


----------



## asiqué (14 Jul 2022)

pues medio pais parado.

Dara igual que tengas gas en casa si no tienes sueldo ni dinero para pagarlo.

*Viene a reforzar mi teoria del corralito energetico;
Las electricas nos caparan los contadores digitales a 1 kw maximo de potencia y tambien tendremos algun que otro corte de servicio semanal, coincidiendo en los fines de semana

edito;

he abierto hilo para hablar del tema en subforo de preparacionismo, quien quiera alli podemos discutirlo,*


----------



## Tiresias (14 Jul 2022)

Europa está dirigida por gente que la odia, ya no digamos España:






Sánchez anuncia una gira por Europa para acabar con el “chantaje energético de Putin”


¿Pero quién sanciona a quién, Europa a Rusia o Rusia a Europa? Sánchez anuncia una gira por Europa para acabar con el “chantaje energético de Putin” El presidente del Gobierno reclama medidas urgentes en la próxima cumbre del 24 y 25 de marzo para desligar el precio del gas del de la...




www.burbuja.info










*Tema mítico* : - "Europa está cavando su propia fosa": Putin califica de estupidez la resistencia al gasoducto Nord Stream 2


"Están cavando su propia fosa": Putin considera "una estupidez" la resistencia de Europa al gasoducto Nord Stream 2 Los políticos europeos que impiden el lanzamiento del gasoducto Nord Stream 2 —que va desde Rusia a Alemania por el mar Báltico— actúan de manera "estúpida", según ha afirmado...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Okjito (14 Jul 2022)

El panorama de nuestra competencia en Alemania es peor. He hablado con colegas del gremio y se plantean paradas programadas de horno (estos hornos trabajan 365/24/7) y reducción de extracción en los que queden vivos.


asiqué dijo:


> pues medio pais parado.
> Dara igual que tengas gas en casa sin no tienes sueldo ni dinero para pagarlo.
> *Viene a reforzar mi teoria del corralito energetico;
> Las electricas nos caparan los contadores digitales a 1 kw maximo de potencia y tambien tendremos algun que otro corte de servicio semanal, coincidiendo en los fines de semana*


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (14 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> pues medio pais parado.
> Dara igual que tengas gas en casa sin no tienes sueldo ni dinero para pagarlo.
> *Viene a reforzar mi teoria del corralito energetico;
> Las electricas nos caparan los contadores digitales a 1 kw maximo de potencia y tambien tendremos algun que otro corte de servicio semanal, coincidiendo en los fines de semana*



Capar potencia...

Buen apunte de lo que podría pasar.

Yo no tendré problema (todo fotovoltaico y Red Eléctrica como apoyo puntual), pero los npc fliparán... Ni el microondas...

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Luftwuaje (14 Jul 2022)

Hacer acopio de bombonas de butano cual célula terrorista islamista de Kah-talun- ñah. Por lo menos podréis tener calor en la sala de estar.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (14 Jul 2022)

Las autoridades lo están haciendo bien. Obedecer.


----------



## asiqué (14 Jul 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Capar potencia...
> 
> Buen apunte de lo que podría pasar.
> 
> ...



Lo veo mas que posible esta idea mia…
con 1 kw te da para lo minimo.
Olvidate de cocinar con vitro. Si pones el micro y arranca la nevera se jodio todo


----------



## asiqué (14 Jul 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Hacer acopio de bombonas de butano cual célula terrorista islamista de Kah-talun- ñah. Por lo menos podréis tener calor en la sala de estar.



te juro que no me cortaria ni un pelo en poner una estufa de leña y sacar el tubo a la calle.


----------



## Javito68 (14 Jul 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Capar potencia...
> 
> Buen apunte de lo que podría pasar.
> 
> ...



Nada quita que este gobierno socialcomunista expropie toda la producción fotovoltaica, sobre todo cuando dispone de información de potencia instalada, titulares etc…
La excusa es el cobro de subvenciones, o incluso ese descuento del ibi para decir que esos titulares tienen que colaborar por el bien “comun”.


Para el tema de capar potencia, me imagino que tendran en cuenta la ocupacion, para asignar algo mas de potencia.


----------



## Blackmoon (14 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Mi empresa es Gran Consumidora de gas. Cada horno nos deja una cuenta de 1millón de euros al mes en gas (precio antes de 2021)...imaginad ahora.
> Nuestra suministradora ha roto el contrato porque le sale más a cuentas pagar la multa...
> 
> Ha habido reunión con las autoridades al más alto nivel y se ha autorizado a quemar fuel a partir de octubre. Tendremos que bajar extracción a saco...pero el panorama es "NO HAY GAS PARA EL INVIERNO". AL parecer las reservas de España (ahora mismo llenas) estarán reservadas a los hogares.
> Se vienen curvas.



Gracie Antonio!!


----------



## jolumamados (14 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Lo veo mas que posible esta idea mia…
> con 1 kw te da para lo minimo.
> Olvidate de cocinar con vitro. Si pones el micro y arranca la nevera se jodio todo



Por eso han corrido mucho estos años atrás en cambiar todos los contadores de las viviendas a contadores digitales e inteligentes...


----------



## Anka Motz (14 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> te juro que no me cortaria ni un pelo en poner una estufa de leña y sacar el tubo a la calle.



Y las funerarias con los crematorios????? 
También incineraran los cadáveres con leña????

Se vienen "cositas"...


----------



## uberales (14 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Mi empresa es Gran Consumidora de gas. Cada horno nos deja una cuenta de 1millón de euros al mes en gas (precio antes de 2021)...imaginad ahora.
> Nuestra suministradora ha roto el contrato porque le sale más a cuentas pagar la multa...
> 
> Ha habido reunión con las autoridades al más alto nivel y se ha autorizado a quemar fuel a partir de octubre. Tendremos que bajar extracción a saco...pero el panorama es "NO HAY GAS PARA EL INVIERNO". AL parecer las reservas de España (ahora mismo llenas) estarán reservadas a los hogares.
> Se vienen curvas.



¿Cristalera?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (14 Jul 2022)

No tendremos gas y seremos felices.

Bueno, más o menos


----------



## Lionelhut (14 Jul 2022)

Pero en el floro siguen diciendo que la vivienda va a SUBIR AJjajaJAAJJAJAJJAajJAJA


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (14 Jul 2022)

Lionelhut dijo:


> Pero en el floro siguen diciendo que la vivienda va a SUBIR AJjajaJAAJJAJAJJAajJAJA



No te metas con ellos, que para los cuñaos es valor refugio, el primer valor refugio que no se puede enajenar en 24 horas y que tampoco es movible

Jjajjajajjajajajjajajajjjaajjaajjajjajaajajajajjajauuauauaaajajajjajajajjajajajajajajajajajajjajajajjajajajajajajajajjajajajjajaajjajajajajjajjjajajjjajajajjajjajajajjajjajjajajjajaj


----------



## Arthas98 (14 Jul 2022)

¿Es hora de comprar cargadores solares para poder florear en unos meses sin conectar el móvil a la luz?


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (14 Jul 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Hacer acopio de bombonas de butano cual célula terrorista islamista de Kah-talun- ñah. Por lo menos podréis tener calor en la sala de estar.



Yo ya me construí un "bombonario". 
Con ventilación.
Separado 100m de mis caravanas.
Tengo ya 10 bombonas de butano y 2 de propano.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (14 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Lo veo mas que posible esta idea mia…
> con 1 kw te da para lo minimo.
> Olvidate de cocinar con vitro. Si pones el micro y arranca la nevera se jodio todo



Lo sé.

Ofreceré cursillos de autosuficiencia energética nuevamente. Gratis. Ya bastante nos joden estos hijos de Mahoma.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (14 Jul 2022)

¿Habéis probado con legumbres?


----------



## sintripulacion (14 Jul 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Las autoridades lo están haciendo bien. Obedecer.



Saldremos más fuertes!!!.
(Efectivamente, sin poder calentarse en invierno los más débiles enfermaran y caerán.
Selección natural se llama. Quedarán "los más fuertes".
Los narigudos quieren limpiar un poco su cortijo).
Si Antonio no os engaña, lo que pasa es que no sabéis interpretar bien sus palabras.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (14 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> te juro que no me cortaria ni un pelo en poner una estufa de leña y sacar el tubo a la calle.



Yo compré una el año pasado, con horno, por 300€. Hierro forjado. Se necesitan 2 personas fuertes para moverla (habiendo desmontado puertas y quitado ladrillos refractarios).

Ahora ni por 3.000€ la vendo.

¿Entendemos la "neoinflacion" que se avecina?

P.S.: Para acaparar bombonas de butano el año pasado hacía hasta 50km para comprar 2 por 25€. Van tarde, vamos... Vamos...

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Can Cervecero (14 Jul 2022)

Nuestro amado Gobierno lleno de gente sabia e inteligente, al mando de nuestro aúlico presidente y sus 400 expertos asesores, con sus 22 pedazo de ministerios, está preparando una nueva dosis contra el, ojo, COVID 22, que será gratis y la solución a todos nuestros problemas. 

Por supuesto, la prioridad será para los vulnerables, los inmigrantes, los políticos y otros desfavorecidos.

Fonderleyen approves this


----------



## sebososabroso (14 Jul 2022)

Aquí, en Castellón, con las azulejeras, está todo el mundo cagado, nadie quiere decir nada, pero todo el mundo sabe qe no habrá gas para el invierno, y quien no pregunta solo es feliz. En Pamesa estaban desarrollando un nuevo método para calentar los hornos en base a otro combustibles, le ha dicho el gobierno que no tienen que preocuparse y que no tienen que hacer ese esfuerzo, tito Roig ha redoblado los esfuerzos con e proyecto.


----------



## Tawanchai (14 Jul 2022)

Captura de pantalla del acta

Faltan aliens


----------



## esforzado (14 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> AL parecer las reservas de España (ahora mismo llenas) estarán reservadas a los hogares.



un plan si fisuras...

el gas se reserva para los hogares... las empresas no pueden ponerse en marcha y quiebran... los empleados se van a la calle... hay gas para sus hogares, pero no pueden pagarlo... el gas sobra y hay que tirarlo...

prefiero pasar algo de frío en casa y seguir teniendo trabajo... que no que me arruines y pase frío igual...


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (14 Jul 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> un plan si fisuras...
> 
> el gas se reserva para los hogares... las empresas no pueden ponerse en marcha y quiebran... los empleados se van a la calle... hay gas para sus hogares, pero no pueden pagarlo... el gas sobra y hay que tirarlo...
> 
> prefiero pasar algo de frío en casa y seguir teniendo trabajo... que no que me arruines y pase frío igual...



Pasar algo de frío...

¡Qué majo!

¿Vd. sabe cómo funciona la distribución de gas?

¿Piensa que se corta con solamente pulsar un botón?

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Lain Coubert (14 Jul 2022)

Subida de petróleo en 3,2,1.


----------



## zeromus44 (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## Luftwuaje (14 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Y las funerarias con los crematorios?????
> También incineraran los cadáveres con leña????
> 
> Se vienen "cositas"...



Incinerar los cadáveres dice… como si nos fueran a sobrar las fuentes de proteína!!


----------



## sebososabroso (14 Jul 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> un plan si fisuras...
> 
> el gas se reserva para los hogares... las empresas no pueden ponerse en marcha y quiebran... los empleados se van a la calle... hay gas para sus hogares, pero no pueden pagarlo... el gas sobra y hay que tirarlo...
> 
> prefiero pasar algo de frío en casa y seguir teniendo trabajo... que no que me arruines y pase frío igual...



Lo hacen para que no arda troya, si las reservas estratégicas las destinan a industria dura una o dos semanas, y lo saben, con ponerla a las viviendas durará un poco mas.


----------



## Macabrón (14 Jul 2022)

Prohibirán los electrodomésticos que consuman más de x y obligarán a cambiarlos. Esto va a ser un Estado policial de prohibiciones, auditorías, registros continuos...
Paras las fábrica s¿Y la gente de qué pollas va a vivir? ¿RBU?


----------



## socrates99 (14 Jul 2022)

¿Ahora donde está vuestro?:
!!!SALDREMOS MÁS DE FUERTES!!!


----------



## Leonard Leakey (14 Jul 2022)

Y votaron socialismo o populismo a la Venezolana . Y tuvieron los cortes de suministro, inflaciones, huida/persecución/exterminio de empresa, ayudas sociales/empleo a cambio del voto....
Muy similares a la Venezolana o similar....


----------



## TercioVascongado (14 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Mi empresa es Gran Consumidora de gas. Cada horno nos deja una cuenta de 1millón de euros al mes en gas (precio antes de 2021)...imaginad ahora.
> Nuestra suministradora ha roto el contrato porque le sale más a cuentas pagar la multa...
> 
> Ha habido reunión con las autoridades al más alto nivel y se ha autorizado a quemar fuel a partir de octubre. Tendremos que bajar extracción a saco...pero el panorama es "NO HAY GAS PARA EL INVIERNO". AL parecer las reservas de España (ahora mismo llenas) estarán reservadas a los hogares.
> Se vienen curvas.



Reservadas a los hogares FRANCESES y ALEMANES. Hay que decirlo todo.


----------



## señortopocho (14 Jul 2022)

Pues yo oi decir a Antonio que vamos a ser lideres en energía verde, no deberíamos preocuparnos. 

Alguien sabe dónde puedo contratar esa energía para calentar la casa ¿entiendo que es súper barata, ecológica y resiliente?


----------



## Nigury (14 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Y las funerarias con los crematorios?????
> También incineraran los cadáveres con leña????
> 
> Se vienen "cositas"...



No, simplemente te dirán que si quieres incineración que pagues un plus extra de 10.000€.

Y en cuanto a los consumos no necesitan bajar la potencia, simplemente sacan un impuesto nuevo.

Si consumes menos de X no pasa nada
Si consumes de X a Y un 20% de sobrecargo
De Y a Z un 40%
etc.

Por supuesto X será tener un par de bombillas o usar el gas 5 minutos.

Asi de paso no necesitan cambiar los contratos de la luz y el gas las empresas, ya que ellos siguen cobrando el mismo precio por kwh, pero esto es un impuesto adicional que ha sacado el gobierno.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (14 Jul 2022)

Cualquier precio es bajo si se consigue parar a la extrema derecha.


----------



## Dan Daly (14 Jul 2022)

Lionelhut dijo:


> Pero en el floro siguen diciendo que la vivienda va a SUBIR AJjajaJAAJJAJAJJAajJAJA



En el foro?
En el centro de mi ciudad se vende todo lo que se construye. Ahora mismo las hormigoneras no paran.


----------



## esforzado (14 Jul 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Pasar algo de frío...
> 
> ¡Qué majo!
> 
> ...



tiene que ser dificilísimo cerrar un grifo... o un par de miles de ellos...

claro, que entonces no sé por qué nos acojona el que viene a revisar la caldera, con su amenaza de cerrarnos el gas si no pasa su examen...


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Jul 2022)

LA LLAMADA GUERRA DE UCRANIA es la segunda parte del coronavirus. 

Es un plan supranacional para tercermundializar los países desarrollados e igualarlos con los del sur para empezar todos al mismo nivel.

Una chaladura con reminiscencias marxistas pero que realmente es un expansionismo islámico apoyado por los judíos y los chinos ( todos ellos enemigos de occidente ) 

LA AGENDA 2030 CONSISTE EN 

REDISTRIBUIR LA RIQUEZA DEL NORTE AL SUR
REDISTRIBUIR LA POBLACIÓN DEL SUR AL NORTE


----------



## amigos895 (14 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Ha habido reunión con las autoridades al más alto nivel y *se ha autorizado a quemar fuel a partir de octubre*.


----------



## sebososabroso (14 Jul 2022)

señortopocho dijo:


> Pues yo oi decir a Antonio que vamos a ser lideres en energía verde, no deberíamos preocuparnos.
> 
> Alguien sabe dónde puedo contratar esa energía para calentar la casa ¿entiendo que es súper barata, ecológica y resiliente?



La energía, sea verde o sea lo que sea, será cara, los inviernos en Castellón al menos son suaves, miedo me da en la franja cantábrica que en verano viven ya como en invierno.


----------



## P.pica (14 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Cristalera?



Eso iba a decir, a ver si es que trabaja en Vidrala


----------



## Artedi (14 Jul 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Europa está dirigida por gente la odia, ya no digamos España:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es realmente muy difícil imaginar a gente más imbécil al volante, ni siquiera Godoy llegó a tanto...


----------



## Tejota (14 Jul 2022)

Javito68 dijo:


> Nada quita que este gobierno socialcomunista expropie toda la producción fotovoltaica, sobre todo cuando dispone de información de potencia instalada, titulares etc…
> La excusa es el cobro de subvenciones, o incluso ese descuento del ibi para decir que esos titulares tienen que colaborar por el bien “comun”.
> 
> 
> Para el tema de capar potencia, me imagino que tendran en cuenta la ocupacion, para asignar algo mas de potencia.



No pueden hacerlo en todas las instalaciones. Muchas de ellas funcionan en sistema hibrido sin posibilidad de vertido aunque buena parte de ellas si pueden verter y en estas necesitarian del control del inversor y solo esta en poder del propietario.
Lo que si tienen es el censo completo de todas las legalizadas. 
Aunque si hacen eso, muchos legalizados se daran de baja de la compañia y seran aislados totales.... es decir, intocables, de momento.


----------



## Loignorito (14 Jul 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> un plan si fisuras...
> 
> el gas se reserva para los hogares... las empresas no pueden ponerse en marcha y quiebran... los empleados se van a la calle... hay gas para sus hogares, pero no pueden pagarlo... el gas sobra y hay que tirarlo...
> 
> prefiero pasar algo de frío en casa y seguir teniendo trabajo... que no que me arruines y pase frío igual...



Ya, pero la idea de Antoñito y adláteres europeos, es que las grandes multinacionales como BlackRock y Vanguard compren todas nuestras empresas a precio de saldo. Ya estuvieron parcialmente en ello gracias a la 'pandemia'. Ahora se viene 'el completo'.


----------



## Pollepolle (14 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Mi empresa es Gran Consumidora de gas. Cada horno nos deja una cuenta de 1millón de euros al mes en gas (precio antes de 2021)...imaginad ahora.
> Nuestra suministradora ha roto el contrato porque le sale más a cuentas pagar la multa...
> 
> Ha habido reunión con las autoridades al más alto nivel y se ha autorizado a quemar fuel a partir de octubre. Tendremos que bajar extracción a saco...pero el panorama es "NO HAY GAS PARA EL INVIERNO". AL parecer las reservas de España (ahora mismo llenas) estarán reservadas a los hogares.
> Se vienen curvas.



Lo que hay que empezar a fusilar directivos de empresas energeticas. Ya verias que pronto se les pasan las ganas de romper contratos.


----------



## jorobachov (14 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Y las funerarias con los crematorios?????
> También incineraran los cadáveres con leña????
> 
> Se vienen "cositas"...



A inhumar en caja como toda la vida wey


----------



## jeiper (14 Jul 2022)

Entonces no tendremos gas, ni lo que quiera que fabrique la empresa donde trabaja el OP.


----------



## jorobachov (14 Jul 2022)

Estoy pensando en pedir un crédito grande y gastarmelo con la puta de las mamellas gordas del club la moraleja... Si viene el fin , al menos dísfrutar el último verano


----------



## Tiresias (14 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> LA LLAMADA GUERRA DE UCRANIA es la segunda parte del coronavirus.
> 
> Es un plan supranacional para tercermundializar los países desarrollados e igualarlos con los del sur para empezar todos al mismo nivel.
> 
> ...



Africanizar Europa.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (14 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Y las funerarias con los crematorios?????
> También incineraran los cadáveres con leña????
> 
> Se vienen "cositas"...



Imagino que se podrán enterrar como toda la vida se ha hecho, no?


----------



## ahondador (14 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> te juro que no me cortaria ni un pelo en poner una estufa de leña y sacar el tubo a la calle.




Si supieras que en los ultimos años se ha impuesto una legislacion restrictiva con la estufas de leña para que contaminen menos.
Es el colmo


----------



## maxkuiper (14 Jul 2022)

Mision: arruinar Europa


En eso estan

Salgan a las 20:00 y aplaudan


----------



## NoRTH (14 Jul 2022)

saben lo que es esto?








dolor mucho dolor !


----------



## frankie83 (14 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> AL parecer las reservas de España (ahora mismo llenas) estarán reservadas a los hogares.



Y yo que esperaba que bajaran la calefacción centralizada


----------



## J.Smith (14 Jul 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Hacer acopio de bombonas de butano cual célula terrorista islamista de Kah-talun- ñah. Por lo menos podréis tener calor en la sala de estar.



En mi zona nadie esta vendiendo. Y eso que en verano siempre hay sobrante.


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (14 Jul 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> un plan si fisuras...
> 
> el gas se reserva para los hogares... las empresas no pueden ponerse en marcha y quiebran... los empleados se van a la calle... hay gas para sus hogares, pero no pueden pagarlo... el gas sobra y hay que tirarlo...
> 
> prefiero pasar algo de frío en casa y seguir teniendo trabajo... que no que me arruines y pase frío igual...



Sumale: se cierra la industria, menos productos disponibles mas inflacion


----------



## Viviendo Digno (14 Jul 2022)

Tendré gas de calefacción pero no podré pagarlo. Tampoco la electricidad. Yo ya estoy preparado: aislante en pared, ventanas con ventajas térmicas, mantas, etc. Vivo en Madrid, donde los inviernos suelen ser chungos, pero si no te empeñas en andar en manga corta por la casa, se puede mitigar bastante bien con lo expuesto.


----------



## frankie83 (14 Jul 2022)

señortopocho dijo:


> Pues yo oi decir a Antonio que vamos a ser lideres en energía verde, no deberíamos preocuparnos.
> 
> Alguien sabe dónde puedo contratar esa energía para calentar la casa ¿entiendo que es súper barata, ecológica y resiliente?



Si empezáramos no usando las palabras del enemigo otro gallo cantaría

todavía me acuerdo de cuánto instituyeron con la flexibilidad hasta que consiguieron que pareciera guay


----------



## OYeah (14 Jul 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Yo ya me construí un "bombonario".
> Con ventilación.
> Separado 100m de mis caravanas.
> Tengo ya 10 bombonas de butano y 2 de propano.
> ...




Yo también. 

Tengo comprado ya el termo a gas butano. El eléctrico para mi solo me sobra, le pongo la temperatura baja y apenas consume, pero si viene gente el plan falla.



Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Yo compré una el año pasado, con horno, por 300€. Hierro forjado. Se necesitan 2 personas fuertes para moverla (habiendo desmontado puertas y quitado ladrillos refractarios).
> 
> Ahora ni por 3.000€ la vendo.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo una. El problema es el tiro. Son tan fuertes que para sentir el calor debes abrirlas, y entonces se me llena la casa de humo. Voy a ponerle tiro forzado, sea el cogorote ese que gira estilo moro, el plateado, o sea eléctrico.


----------



## malibux (14 Jul 2022)

Decidido, este finde voy a comprar una estufa de gas y bombonas. ¿Algún modelo o marca recomendable que no se vaya de precio?


----------



## ProfePaco (14 Jul 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Decidido, este finde voy a comprar una estufa de gas y bombonas. ¿Algún modelo o marca recomendable que no se vaya de precio?



Una estufa de gas es algo ya muy probado y sencillo.

Pilla la que haya


----------



## Palimpsesto. (14 Jul 2022)

Putin por favor haz bien el trabajo y arruina a la Europa woke que manda armas para matar rusos.


----------



## Covaleda (14 Jul 2022)

Los agradecimientos, al Kremlin y/o a la Moncloa.


----------



## venturk (14 Jul 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> saben lo que es esto?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1122916
> 
> ...



Tiene pinta de ser el pilar B de un vehículo.


----------



## sebososabroso (14 Jul 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Decidido, este finde voy a comprar una estufa de gas y bombonas. ¿Algún modelo o marca recomendable que no se vaya de precio?



Yo me compré una de zibro, de parafina, este invierno lo pasamos bien, una garrafa de 25 litros me duraba un mes y unos pocos días, se reía el vendedor cuando fui a comprar en septiembre y me lleve dos garrafas, luego me vio y me dio la razón.


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Jul 2022)

el amigo anglo nos salvará con sus barquitos, tened fé follaputines


----------



## venturk (14 Jul 2022)

P.pica dijo:


> Eso iba a decir, a ver si es que trabaja en Vidrala



O BA Glass?


----------



## Ironlord (14 Jul 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Capar potencia...
> 
> Buen apunte de lo que podría pasar.
> 
> ...



A ti te la expropiarán.


----------



## Archimanguina (14 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> te juro que no me cortaria ni un pelo en poner una estufa de leña y sacar el tubo a la calle.



acabaran permitiendolo...pero....¿cuanto nos va a durar la leña hasta que vuelvan a estsr los montes como la cabeza de kojak?

¿volveremos a ver guardas forestales armados hasta los dientes?

proximamente en tu monte más cercano...


----------



## CliffUnger2 (14 Jul 2022)

Si nos cortaran ahora el gas iba ser la Hostia.

En invierno te puedes arropar con mantas y encender fuego con leña, pero ahora... ¿Quién es el valiente que aguanta un día sin el aire puesto?


----------



## baifo (14 Jul 2022)

Nunca he estado más tranquilo que ahora cuando leo u oigo anunciar un cataclismo , porque sé que todo está dentro de una agenda . El día que vea algo que no concuerde con la agenda me acojonaré.


----------



## Bobesponjista (14 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> te juro que no me cortaria ni un pelo en poner una estufa de leña y sacar el tubo a la calle.



Yo he pensado lo mismo....


----------



## Sure Not (14 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> te juro que no me cortaria ni un pelo en poner una estufa de leña y sacar el tubo a la calle.



Yo ya tengo la estufa de leña comprada aguardando en el trastero.


----------



## Okjito (14 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Cristalera?



Vidrio


----------



## Anka Motz (14 Jul 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Imagino que se podrán enterrar como toda la vida se ha hecho, no?



Por supuesto.
Pero la falta de campo santo/ nichos por alta ocupación debe estar a la orden del dia en los cementerios de las grandes ciudades...


----------



## SPQR (14 Jul 2022)

Gracias a Antonio -y a Begoño-, Argelia nos va a subir el gas. Seguirá habiendo gas, pero bastante mas caro.







Mientras tanto en Hispanistán, dinamitando las termicas de Carbón antes de que cambie el ciclo político, y el partido Sanchista pierda el poder. Hay que cumplir la Agenda de los que pagan, hamijos.





__





España está dinamitando sus térmicas de carbón a contrarreloj antes del verano por una razón.


A contrarreloj y a contracorriente porque todos los países de nuestro entorno, el último Francia, las están reactivando. Creo que de cara a este invierno el carbón se va a convertir en un activo muy valioso, y se está echando a España a la cuneta de cara a competir por ese recurso. Que...




www.burbuja.info













EL FIN DE LAS TORRES GEMELAS DE LA ROBLA


- 182 kilos de dinamita y 378 metros de cordón detonante han puesto fin a las míticas torres roblanas - La ráfaga del disparo ha tenido una duración de 4.200 milisegundos y se han generado 106 toneladas de hierro y 18.000 toneladas de hormigón, que serán reciclados




www.diariodeleon.es


----------



## uberales (14 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Vidrio



Lo sabía hace poco hicce una entrevista en una Italia y les dije directamente ¿cómo haréis con los costes del gas? Menos mal que tenían uno de fuel, que estaban jubilando y ya no, ¿puede ser eléctricoa también?


----------



## Okjito (14 Jul 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Aquí, en Castellón, con las azulejeras, está todo el mundo cagado, nadie quiere decir nada, pero todo el mundo sabe qe no habrá gas para el invierno, y quien no pregunta solo es feliz. En Pamesa estaban desarrollando un nuevo método para calentar los hornos en base a otro combustibles, le ha dicho el gobierno que no tienen que preocuparse y que no tienen que hacer ese esfuerzo, tito Roig ha redoblado los esfuerzos con e proyecto.



Los hornos eléctricos están en desarrollo...pero la electricidad sale de algún lado sabes jaja. Ahora mismo el aporte de electrodos baja mucho el gas pero no es suficiente


----------



## John Connor (14 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Y las funerarias con los crematorios?????
> También incineraran los cadáveres con leña????
> 
> Se vienen "cositas"...



Soylent Green


----------



## Anka Motz (14 Jul 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Incinerar los cadáveres dice… como si nos fueran a sobrar las fuentes de proteína!!


----------



## Okjito (14 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Lo sabía hace poco hicce una entrevista en una Italia y les dije directamente ¿cómo haréis con los costes del gas? Menos mal que tenían uno de fuel, que estaban jubilando y ya no, ¿puede ser eléctricoa también?



tienen un importante aporte eléctrico con electrodos...pero el horno 100% electrico para vidrio no existe aún. Alcanzamos tgemperaturas del orden de 1700 grados... inasumible hacerlo sin gas.


----------



## Okjito (14 Jul 2022)

amigos895 dijo:


>



cabron jajaja me he reido... lo cierto es que la palabra es INVIERNO...pero me ha parecido gracioso meter la cuñita de octubre ajaja


----------



## Okjito (14 Jul 2022)

P.pica dijo:


> Eso iba a decir, a ver si es que trabaja en Vidrala



Realmente curro en una subcontrata...no de Vidrala pero del estilo. VIdrala estará igual


----------



## Disminuido (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## Okjito (14 Jul 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Entonces no tendremos gas, ni lo que quiera que fabrique la empresa donde trabaja el OP.



Yo soy contrata...pero la empresa grande fabrica botellas de cerveza...así que tranquilo que trabajaremos a toda máquina


----------



## Komanche O_o (14 Jul 2022)

Pero podremos seguir jugando al WoW?


----------



## Turbomax (14 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> pues medio pais parado.
> Dara igual que tengas gas en casa si no tienes sueldo ni dinero para pagarlo.
> *Viene a reforzar mi teoria del corralito energetico;
> Las electricas nos caparan los contadores digitales a 1 kw maximo de potencia y tambien tendremos algun que otro corte de servicio semanal, coincidiendo en los fines de semana
> ...



Los de la etnia no van a tener ese problema. Sabes por qué ??


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Jul 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Africanizar Europa.



en dos palabras !!!


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (14 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> pues medio pais parado.
> Dara igual que tengas gas en casa si no tienes sueldo ni dinero para pagarlo.
> *Viene a reforzar mi teoria del corralito energetico;
> Las electricas nos caparan los contadores digitales a 1 kw maximo de potencia y tambien tendremos algun que otro corte de servicio semanal, coincidiendo en los fines de semana
> ...


----------



## PacoQueMiPaco (14 Jul 2022)

Nuestros lideres patriotas en la sombra intentaron salvar España con la reserva Castor, pero los EEUU la boicotearon con el HAARP


----------



## sebososabroso (14 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Los hornos eléctricos están en desarrollo...pero la electricidad sale de algún lado sabes jaja. Ahora mismo el aporte de electrodos baja mucho el gas pero no es suficiente



Son hornos de 700 metros, y cualquier azulejera tiene como tres o cuatro lineas, demasiada electricidad. Si fuera rentable ya lo habrían implementado, tito Roig abogaba por el hidrógeno, pero no me hagas caso. Prácticamente toda la provincia vive del azulejo de forma directa o indirecta. Se puede liar algo épico.


----------



## sebososabroso (14 Jul 2022)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1123071



Es menos sofisticado, con un clavo basta.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> LA LLAMADA GUERRA DE UCRANIA es la segunda parte del coronavirus.
> 
> Es un plan supranacional para tercermundializar los países desarrollados e igualarlos con los del sur para empezar todos al mismo nivel.
> 
> ...




MUCHO OJO ! 

La hija de Bill Gates se casó con el hijo de un islamista millonario por alguna razón. No creo que fuese por su cara bonita.

*LOS HIJOS DE BILL REZARÁN EL CORÁN !*


----------



## TexNolan (14 Jul 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Hacer acopio de bombonas de butano cual célula terrorista islamista de Kah-talun- ñah. Por lo menos podréis tener calor en la sala de estar.



El problema es que tienes que hacer contrato con la gasolinera de turno y entregar una vacía para que te den una nueva, no puedes llevarte 4-5 de vez.

Yo tengo contrato con Repsol y CEPSA, bombona grande y pequeña en las dos.


----------



## Okjito (14 Jul 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Son hornos de 700 metros, y cualquier azulejera tiene como tres o cuatro lineas, demasiada electricidad. Si fuera rentable ya lo habrían implementado, tito Roig abogaba por el hidrógeno, pero no me hagas caso. Prácticamente toda la provincia vive del azulejo de forma directa o indirecta. Se puede liar algo épico.



nuestros hornos son más pequeños...de 80 a 140m2


----------



## NoRTH (14 Jul 2022)

venturk dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser el pilar B de un vehículo.



Correcto!!


para poner esas planchas al rojo vivo hacen falta unos hornos

y saben que es necesario?


GAS RUSO


----------



## 11kjuan (14 Jul 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Pero podremos seguir jugando al WoW?



Si no se preocupe. Y podrá ver también XHAMSTER y burbuja.info


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (14 Jul 2022)

Yo no uso gas en casa, os doy mi parte


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (14 Jul 2022)

jolumamados dijo:


> Por eso han corrido mucho estos años atrás en cambiar todos los contadores de las viviendas a contadores digitales e inteligentes...



Yo eso no lo entiendo, luego tienes en el vecindario a gitanos con plantaciones quemando el transformador y no pasa nada.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (14 Jul 2022)

La culpa es del comunismo, esta clarosimo


----------



## guanoincoming (14 Jul 2022)

Estoy por diseñar finalmente la máquina de movimiento perpetuo, aguantadme la birra.


----------



## fayser (14 Jul 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Europa está dirigida por gente que la odia, ya no digamos España:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Añado esta:









¿Está Europa dispuesta a inmolarse en solidaridad con Ucrania?


Europa se juega su futuro en la batalla del gas con Rusia, que ha amenazado con cortar todo su suministro de este combustible como respuesta a la implicación occidental en la guerra de Ucrania.




www.publico.es


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Jul 2022)

OS acordais del CASTOR^?


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (14 Jul 2022)

Os han enchufado una sonda en el recto, como la de Matrix pero unos palmos por debajo; y os están dando habichuelas a ver si consiguen producir biogas con vosotros.


----------



## trancos123 (14 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> pues medio pais parado.
> Dara igual que tengas gas en casa si no tienes sueldo ni dinero para pagarlo.
> *Viene a reforzar mi teoria del corralito energetico;
> Las electricas nos caparan los contadores digitales a 1 kw maximo de potencia y tambien tendremos algun que otro corte de servicio semanal, coincidiendo en los fines de semana
> ...



Pero pon enlace al hilo, que pareces nuevo!!


----------



## kemble (14 Jul 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Lo sé.
> 
> Ofreceré cursillos de autosuficiencia energética nuevamente. Gratis. Ya bastante nos joden estos hijos de Mahoma.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.



Pues le estaremos sumamente agradecidos.
Y expandiremos su sapiencia para no dejar a nadie atrás, no como nuestros traicioneros próceres patrios


----------



## IMPULSES (14 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Mi empresa es Gran Consumidora de gas. Cada horno nos deja una cuenta de 1millón de euros al mes en gas (precio antes de 2021)...imaginad ahora.
> Nuestra suministradora ha roto el contrato porque le sale más a cuentas pagar la multa...
> 
> Ha habido reunión con las autoridades al más alto nivel y se ha autorizado a quemar fuel a partir de octubre. Tendremos que bajar extracción a saco...pero el panorama es "NO HAY GAS PARA EL INVIERNO". AL parecer las reservas de España (ahora mismo llenas) estarán reservadas a los hogares.
> *Se vienen curvas.*



Mas bien diría se vienen OSTIAS como panes, que se pegará la gente entre sí a la voz en grito de "que hay de lo míoooooooo"


----------



## IMPULSES (14 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> te juro que no me cortaria ni un pelo en poner una estufa de leña y sacar el tubo a la calle.



Mejor aún haz una fogata en la terraza al mas puro estilo GITANO.


----------



## Komanche O_o (14 Jul 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Si no se preocupe. Y podrá ver también XHAMSTER y burbuja.info



Me hacen gracia los Hamsters, con esos mofletones


----------



## batone79 (14 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Mi empresa es Gran Consumidora de gas. Cada horno nos deja una cuenta de 1millón de euros al mes en gas (precio antes de 2021)...imaginad ahora.
> Nuestra suministradora ha roto el contrato porque le sale más a cuentas pagar la multa...
> 
> Ha habido reunión con las autoridades al más alto nivel y se ha autorizado a quemar fuel a partir de octubre. Tendremos que bajar extracción a saco...pero el panorama es "NO HAY GAS PARA EL INVIERNO". AL parecer las reservas de España (ahora mismo llenas) estarán reservadas a los hogares.
> Se vienen curvas.



Lo de juntarse con otras empresas con el mismo consumo y comprar algún barco de GNL no lo habéis pensado?


----------



## Okjito (14 Jul 2022)

batone79 dijo:


> Lo de juntarse con otras empresas con el mismo consumo y comprar algún barco de GNL no lo habéis pensado?



Estas de broma no?


----------



## @Durruty (14 Jul 2022)

No vais a poder ni calendaros con leña...

La misma marca de pellets comprado el saco de 15 kilos en abril a 3,65 € ahora, que no hay demanda, a 5,70 €

Casi un 60% de subida en 3 meses!

Y yo que pensaba anticiparme a la subida de precio...


----------



## spala (14 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Mi empresa es Gran Consumidora de gas. Cada horno nos deja una cuenta de 1millón de euros al mes en gas (precio antes de 2021)...imaginad ahora.
> Nuestra suministradora ha roto el contrato porque le sale más a cuentas pagar la multa...
> 
> Ha habido reunión con las autoridades al más alto nivel y se ha autorizado a quemar fuel a partir de octubre. Tendremos que bajar extracción a saco...pero el panorama es "NO HAY GAS PARA EL INVIERNO". AL parecer las reservas de España (ahora mismo llenas) estarán reservadas a los hogares.
> Se vienen curvas.



1 millon de euros en gas al mes? pero que es lo que quema tu empresa?


----------



## RvD (14 Jul 2022)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Yo he pensado lo mismo....



Y yo en comprar una de pellets. Vivo en el último piso y hacerme un leñero, pues como que no. En principio no la instalaría, solo tenerla por si acaso. Que se pone feo-feo, butrón, chimenea y a tomar vientos. Un tubo colgados por el pasillo para llevar el aire caliente al resto de la casa y fuera. Cuando pase el chaparrón, si pasa, ya se pondrá todo decente de nuevo. Y si no se pasa, mi menor preocupación será que la casa parezca un submarino.

Que no la uso, pues o la vendo o la guardo para otra ocasión..


----------



## ardidas_esp (14 Jul 2022)

Los que se ríen de los que vivimos en un pueblo.
tengo
-Caldera gasoil para calefacción y agua caliente con 900 litros comprados a 0.96, septiembre del año pasado y apenas usado este invierno.
-Calentador a gas para agua caliente solo en verano ( bombonas) y cocina a gas que también he usado en invierno porque:
-Cocina calefactora Ergon conectada a los radiadores. ( Cocina y calefacción )
-3 toneladas de carbón aún de las 4 que compre
-2 toneladas de leña de 3 que compré
-8 placas solares y 3 rack de baterías de litio
-3 termos de 100 litros donde se deriva la sobreproducción solar ( agua caliente gratis)
-Otra cocina con vitro

Y lo más importante, cohesión social en el pueblo, muy buena relación con los vecinos, en especial el ganadero que me deja la Angus a 7.50 ya envasada y despiezada.
Mi vecino de enfrente 40 gallinas.
Todo dios con huerto y la mayoría con escopeta.
Yo una 12 superpuesta y un 22.
De hecho aquí se celebra la fiesta de los cazadores de la provincia. Así que me la pela todo esto

Dicho esto, no será que no se veía venir. Estoy por montar tiendas de batamantas en las ciudades quién lo haga se forra.


----------



## RvD (14 Jul 2022)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1123071


----------



## Gorkako (14 Jul 2022)

Si todos se van a guano nosotros iremos detrás y será peor... siempre nos pasa aunque no dependamos tanto del gas....
Pero dependemos y mucho de nuestros vecinos...
Disfrutar de lo votado campeones.


----------



## batone79 (14 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Estas de broma no?



Pues NO!
..aquí ya se de empresas que lo están haciendo...


----------



## batone79 (14 Jul 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> No vais a poder ni calendaros con leña...
> 
> La misma marca de pellets comprado el saco de 15 kilos en abril a 3,65 € ahora, que no hay demanda, a 5,70 €
> 
> ...



Me cago en ros primoh!
Lo has visto bien pero no ha podido ser joder, pues me veo este año como tu..
Gracias por la info..


----------



## Santolin (14 Jul 2022)

Luego a las 20.00 saldré a aplaudir


----------



## Archimanguina (14 Jul 2022)

pasar frio era de pobres...


----------



## petro6 (14 Jul 2022)

Pero si Antonio dijo que.......


----------



## Archimanguina (14 Jul 2022)

ardidas_esp dijo:


> Los que se ríen de los que vivimos en un pueblo.
> tengo
> -Caldera gasoil para calefacción y agua caliente con 900 litros comprados a 0.96, septiembre del año pasado y apenas usado este invierno.
> -Calentador a gas para agua caliente solo en verano ( bombonas) y cocina a gas que también he usado en invierno porque:
> ...



el ejercito social bolivariano te lo quitará todo..por las buenas o a tiro limpio, una 12 y un 22 no hacen nada contra fusiles automáticos.


----------



## ardidas_esp (14 Jul 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> el ejercito social bolivariano te lo quitará todo..por las buenas o a tiro limpio, una 12 y un 22 no hacen nada contra fusiles automáticos.



Todo puede ser en esta vida, pero también sé que un g36e tiene 6 pasadores y que la culata es débil. Y conozco San Gregorio mejor que muchos.
Si llega ese caso, no dudo que vaya al camposanto. Pero tendré que esperar un poco, el enterrador estará ocupado con los varios que recogieran delante de mí casa


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Mi empresa es Gran Consumidora de gas. Cada horno nos deja una cuenta de 1millón de euros al mes en gas (precio antes de 2021)...imaginad ahora.
> Nuestra suministradora ha roto el contrato porque le sale más a cuentas pagar la multa...
> 
> Ha habido reunión con las autoridades al más alto nivel y se ha autorizado a quemar fuel a partir de octubre. Tendremos que bajar extracción a saco...pero el panorama es "NO HAY GAS PARA EL INVIERNO". AL parecer las reservas de España (ahora mismo llenas) estarán reservadas a los hogares.
> Se vienen curvas.



¿Calentar los hogares es más prioritario que PRODUCIR RIQUEZA? jojojojoj. ¿La gente no puede usar PUTAS MANTAS o mejor aún HACER CRECER SUS HUEVOS (MAN UP) Y AGUANTARSE EL FRESQUITO INVERNAL?

Nadie se va a morir por aguantar un poco de frío joder.

Vaya un *pais de maricones* se nos está quedando.


----------



## Fauna iberica (14 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Calentar los hogares es más prioritario que PRODUCIR RIQUEZA? jojojojoj. ¿La gente no puede usar PUTAS MANTAS o mejor aún HACER CRECER SUS HUEVOS (MAN UP) Y AGUANTARSE EL FRESQUITO INVERNAL?
> 
> Nadie se va a morir por aguantar un poco de frío joder.
> 
> Vaya un *pais de maricones* se nos está quedando.



Tu eres gilipollas o te lo haces, ?puto palillero de mierda, una vivienda en el interior si no tienes calefacción te mueres de frío, no es que pases un poco, es que enfermas.
Y ahora al ignore por subnormal.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (14 Jul 2022)

Fertiberia?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (14 Jul 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Pero si Antonio dijo que.......



Antonio ha dimitido ya ?

Dijo que no pactaria con populistas ni independentistas ni filoetarras


----------



## Kubernet0 (14 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Y las funerarias con los crematorios?????
> También incineraran los cadáveres con leña????
> 
> Se vienen "cositas"...



Qué le pregunten a José bretón


----------



## midelburgo (14 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Y las funerarias con los crematorios?????
> También incineraran los cadáveres con leña????
> 
> Se vienen "cositas"...



Pues como hacen los chinos.
Soylent Green.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (14 Jul 2022)

y por qu eno montais unas placas verdes de esas?...

modo ironic off]


----------



## sada (14 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Mi empresa es Gran Consumidora de gas. Cada horno nos deja una cuenta de 1millón de euros al mes en gas (precio antes de 2021)...imaginad ahora.
> Nuestra suministradora ha roto el contrato porque le sale más a cuentas pagar la multa...
> 
> Ha habido reunión con las autoridades al más alto nivel y se ha autorizado a quemar fuel a partir de octubre. Tendremos que bajar extracción a saco...pero el panorama es "NO HAY GAS PARA EL INVIERNO". AL parecer las reservas de España (ahora mismo llenas) estarán reservadas a los hogares.
> Se vienen curvas.



Si he leído algún titular en esa línea no de España pero si de algún país de la Unión Europea y supongo que extrapolable también a España. Y qué va a pasar con las empresas y los puestos de trabajo de esas empresas que son altamente dependientes del gas?


----------



## ciberobrero (14 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Mi empresa es Gran Consumidora de gas. Cada horno nos deja una cuenta de 1millón de euros al mes en gas (precio antes de 2021)...imaginad ahora.
> Nuestra suministradora ha roto el contrato porque le sale más a cuentas pagar la multa...
> 
> Ha habido reunión con las autoridades al más alto nivel y se ha autorizado a quemar fuel a partir de octubre. Tendremos que bajar extracción a saco...pero el panorama es "NO HAY GAS PARA EL INVIERNO". AL parecer las reservas de España (ahora mismo llenas) estarán reservadas a los hogares.
> Se vienen curvas.



Haces fertilizantes? Porque si dicen que los fertilizantes necesitan gas y lo van a restringir, lo siguiente es la comida


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Jul 2022)

Sánchez, traidor, ya estás renegando del Sahara y corriendo a Argel a lamerle la p al jeque con la fruición que sea necesaria para restablecer buenas relaciones cuanto antes. O si no dimite y empieza a pagar con tu patrimonio y el de tu descendencia por 10 generaciones el daño que has hecho a este país. Hdlgp.


----------



## Bien boa (14 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> te juro que no me cortaria ni un pelo en poner una estufa de leña y sacar el tubo a la calle.



Creo que necesitarías más tiro para que no se te llenara la casa de humo; con un codo de 90º no tira ni de coña , pero en las de pellet te sirve un bujero de 8 cm en horizontal. En leña lo óptimo es vertical. Pero estoy comprando el pellet a 5,40 , si falla el gas lo veremos a 7 u 8 el saco. Si yo viviera en un piso y tuviese terraza, me compraba ahora una de pellet y un montón de sacos al trastero antes de que la gente entre en pánico y si sacas el tiro a la terraza y te dicen algo, que les den por culo.


----------



## Bien boa (14 Jul 2022)

Yo sigo haciendo los deberes mientras la gente está pensando en viajar; hoy me ha llegado un surtidor para un depósito de gasoil que despacha 80 litros por minuto; pensaba que sería chino pero está fabricado íntegramente en Alemania. La semana anterior me compré una desbrozadora Husqvarna o algo así ( la marca es sueca) Tuve otra igual hace unos años y en la estructura metálica ponía Made in China, en la de ahora Made in Japan. Quizá esté cambiando algo.


----------



## KUTRONIO (14 Jul 2022)

Ahora solo falta que el invierno sea el mas crudo desde que se registran datos


----------



## Bien boa (14 Jul 2022)

batone79 dijo:


> Me cago en ros primoh!
> Lo has visto bien pero no ha podido ser joder, pues me veo este año como tu..
> Gracias por la info..



Yo


IMPULSES dijo:


> Mejor aún haz una fogata en la terraza al mas puro estilo GITANO.



Van a sacar junto a la curva de contagios de Covid otra de los muertos por intoxicación de braseros.


----------



## B. Golani (14 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Cristalera?



guardian glass


----------



## angel2929 (14 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Lo veo mas que posible esta idea mia…
> con 1 kw te da para lo minimo.
> Olvidate de cocinar con vitro. Si pones el micro y arranca la nevera se jodio todo



Y los restaurantes ,?
Cómo van a trabajar?


----------



## angel2929 (14 Jul 2022)

jolumamados dijo:


> Por eso han corrido mucho estos años atrás en cambiar todos los contadores de las viviendas a contadores digitales e inteligentes...



Y cuál es la ventaja?


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (14 Jul 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Mejor aún haz una fogata en la terraza al mas puro estilo GITANO.



Se rompe una ventana con una botella vacia de vino y se prende fuego a los muebles de la abuela en un bidon.


----------



## asiqué (14 Jul 2022)

angel2929 dijo:


> Y los restaurantes ,?
> Cómo van a trabajar?



y los talleres mecanicos?
todos los negocios jodidos


----------



## asiqué (14 Jul 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Creo que necesitarías más tiro para que no se te llenara la casa de humo; con un codo de 90º no tira ni de coña , pero en las de pellet te sirve un bujero de 8 cm en horizontal. En leña lo óptimo es vertical. Pero estoy comprando el pellet a 5,40 , si falla el gas lo veremos a 7 u 8 el saco. Si yo viviera en un piso y tuviese terraza, me compraba ahora una de pellet y un montón de sacos al trastero antes de que la gente entre en pánico y si sacas el tiro a la terraza y te dicen algo, que les den por culo.



lo malo es que el pelet se fabrica y dado a eso es posible que no encuentres + esas estufas son electricas no?

No habia caido en lo del codo a 90, por pero si he visto salamandras a 45 que tiraban se lujo.


----------



## boldregas (14 Jul 2022)

Hace unos días comenté los precios previstos para la próxima campaña de calefacción en residenciales, eso de que el gas se reserva para residencial.... será para el que lo pueda pagar, que no serán muchos, en primer recibo se va a llevar muchas economías por delante.


----------



## ArmiArma (14 Jul 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> ¿RBU?











Lo único que pone de acuerdo a las élites y Podemos: la renta básica universal


Cada vez son más las voces que, desde perspectivas liberales y libertarias, defienden un ingreso mínimo para todos como solución a los cambios tecnológicos en el empleo




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Segismunda (14 Jul 2022)

Pues cuésquiese en la oficina y verá como su patrón le ofrece un ascenso, no mame y sea proactivo.


----------



## GonX (14 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Mi empresa es Gran Consumidora de gas. Cada horno nos deja una cuenta de 1millón de euros al mes en gas (precio antes de 2021)...imaginad ahora.
> Nuestra suministradora ha roto el contrato porque le sale más a cuentas pagar la multa...
> 
> Ha habido reunión con las autoridades al más alto nivel y se ha autorizado a quemar fuel a partir de octubre. Tendremos que bajar extracción a saco...pero el panorama es "NO HAY GAS PARA EL INVIERNO". AL parecer las reservas de España (ahora mismo llenas) estarán reservadas a los hogares.
> Se vienen curvas.


----------



## josema82 (14 Jul 2022)

El gas este invierno se irá todo a baleares a calentar a toda Alemania que va a venir para no morirse de frío y lo sabéis.


----------



## locodelacolina (14 Jul 2022)

Pero por favor, que no nos falten MENAS y el ministerio de igualdad. Y que no les falte su calefacción.


----------



## Orífero (14 Jul 2022)

Tejota dijo:


> No pueden hacerlo en todas las instalaciones. Muchas de ellas funcionan en sistema hibrido sin posibilidad de vertido aunque buena parte de ellas si pueden verter y en estas necesitarian del control del inversor y solo esta en poder del propietario.
> Lo que si tienen es el censo completo de todas las legalizadas.
> Aunque si hacen eso, muchos legalizados se daran de baja de la compañia y seran aislados totales.... es decir, intocables, de momento.




¿intocables? Te lo podrán expropiar TODO. Y serás feliz, por supuesto.


----------



## ProfePaco (15 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> y los talleres mecanicos?
> todos los negocios jodidos





angel2929 dijo:


> Y los restaurantes ,?
> Cómo van a trabajar?



El conducto de gas de esos negocios es el mismo que alimenta a los hogares . No habrá cortes.

A una fábrica va una tubería propia que se puede cortar


----------



## Bien boa (15 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> lo malo es que el pelet se fabrica y dado a eso es posible que no encuentres + esas estufas son electricas no?
> 
> No habia caido en lo del codo a 90, por pero si he visto salamandras a 45 que tiraban se lujo.



Tienen un ventilador eléctrico cuya función es mejorar la combustión y el tiro. También saca aire por el frontal. No se lo que gastará de electricidad, pero debe ser muy poco y quizá con una batería de camión con un inversor sea suficiente para aguantar unas cuantas horas. 

Pero si funciona a 45º no te compliques, aunque vas a hacer ejercicio acarreando leña.


----------



## Arthas98 (15 Jul 2022)

TexNolan dijo:


> El problema es que tienes que hacer contrato con la gasolinera de turno y entregar una vacía para que te den una nueva, no puedes llevarte 4-5 de vez.
> 
> Yo tengo contrato con Repsol y CEPSA, bombona grande y pequeña en las dos.



En wallapop venden bombonas


----------



## Turbomax (15 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Tu eres gilipollas o te lo haces, ?puto palillero de mierda, una vivienda en el interior si no tienes calefacción te mueres de frío, no es que pases un poco, es que enfermas.
> Y ahora al ignore por subnormal.




Desbloquealo inmediatamente. Tiene su parte de razón subnormal


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Jul 2022)

Es lo que tiene frenar a la ultraderecha, que alguien tiene que pagar las mariscadas y las fiestas de alto copete.


----------



## Poseidón (15 Jul 2022)

Si ponen hogares por encima de industria españa esta muerta.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (15 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Ha habido reunión con las autoridades al más alto nivel y *se ha autorizado a quemar fuel* a partir de octubre.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (15 Jul 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> OS acordais del CASTOR^?


----------



## Flures911 (15 Jul 2022)

Con el cheque regalo que nos dará Grazie Antonio, tendremos para pasar el invierno calientes...


----------



## Pelamios1 (15 Jul 2022)

Aviso importante.

Este año a comienza la campaña de cambio de contadores de gas. Los nuevos son inteligentes y con telemedida, son tan chulos que desde la central te cortan el gas pulsando un boton. La cosa tiene tanta prisa que ahora mismo estan casi agotados. 
El precio del gas limitara el consumo tranquilos.

Bombonas para los que vivan en casa y leña mucha leña.


----------



## GatoAzul (15 Jul 2022)

Habrá que calentarse como los chabolistas.


----------



## jolumamados (15 Jul 2022)

angel2929 dijo:


> Y cuál es la ventaja?



La ventaja para ellos es que con estos contadores pueden saber qué tipos de electrodomésticos se está utilizando, cuanto está consumiendo cada uno de ellos, tiempo de uso y monitorizar a distancia todos estos datos y por supuesto, también a distancia, limitar la potencia o cortar el flujo de energía desde la pantallita de un ordenador...


----------



## jolumamados (15 Jul 2022)

Me parece que eso no está permitido. Si pides más de dos bombonas de butano, tienes que realizar una serie de trámites y papeleos y ser considerado un negocio industrial que justifique dicho consumo, así como un permiso especial para almacenamiento de tanto gas...


----------



## Pelamios1 (15 Jul 2022)

Comprar bombonas en la chatarra manda.


----------



## GatoAzul (15 Jul 2022)

Estoy por irme a que me den un cursillo de supervivencia los de las chabolas.


----------



## guanoincoming (15 Jul 2022)

ardidas_esp dijo:


> Los que se ríen de los que vivimos en un pueblo.
> tengo
> -Caldera gasoil para calefacción y agua caliente con 900 litros comprados a 0.96, septiembre del año pasado y apenas usado este invierno.
> -Calentador a gas para agua caliente solo en verano ( bombonas) y cocina a gas que también he usado en invierno porque:
> ...



Seréis cómo Pelayo en Covadonga, nuestra última esperanza de salvación. Por favor, métale mucho plomo de mi parte al funcionario de justicia y caballero caballero que quiera robarle las gallinas en su debido momento.


----------



## Chortina Premium (15 Jul 2022)

Lo que se viene son estacazos en el precio del gas, ya veréis, ya.


----------



## vanderwilde (15 Jul 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Europa está dirigida por gente que la odia, ya no digamos España:



Así es.

Esperemos, esperemos que nuestros ojos vean cómo los ejecutan, sí, los ejecutan, como se ha hecho toda la vida menos ahora, por alta traición.


----------



## Covid Bryant (15 Jul 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Hacer acopio de bombonas de butano cual célula terrorista islamista de Kah-talun- ñah. Por lo menos podréis tener calor en la sala de estar.



Hahaha dutchie preparate tu en media hezpein no hace falta poner calefacción en todo el año, de hecho ni está instalada...


----------



## Fra Diavolo (15 Jul 2022)

jolumamados dijo:


> Me parece que eso no está permitido. Si pides más de dos bombonas de butano, tienes que realizar una serie de trámites y papeleos y ser considerado un negocio industrial que justifique dicho consumo, así como un permiso especial para almacenamiento de tanto gas...



Tienes un contrato que especifica el número de botellas. Lo que pasa que son cosas que la gente se ha pasado históricamente por el forro.

Ahora ya controlan telemáticamente las botellas una por una: cuando el del gas las deja donde se venden (gasolineras, etc) "ticka" las que deja y las que se lleva.

Mangalachas hay, como en todo, pero no me creo que el del gas te venda dos jaulas llenas de botellas dinero en mano.


----------



## Luftwuaje (15 Jul 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Hahaha dutchie preparate tu en media hezpein no hace falta poner calefacción en todo el año, de hecho ni está instalada...



Tengo chimenea bro. En el polígono industrial hay montones de contenedores de palés que tiran a diario, y a una mala me voy al contenedor de cartón del barrio que está hasta arriba y que ya encargan los gilipollas de mis vecinos de mantener constantemente lleno...
El que pasa frío es porque quiere!


----------



## Okjito (15 Jul 2022)

spala dijo:


> 1 millon de euros en gas al mes? pero que es lo que quema tu empresa?



Cuando yo manejaba las facturas (2018) era 1 millon de euros de gas y 600.000 de electricidad al mes (fábrica de 2 hornos pequeños). En la que estoy ahora es casi el doble (2hornos grandes)...y con el aumento de precios y la milonga esa de los derechos de emisión imaginate.
Fundimos arena... no hay sitio más caluroso en la tierra aparte de un reactor nuclear que llegue a nuestras temperaturas.


----------



## Okjito (15 Jul 2022)

ya tenemos las fábricas plagadas de placas solares. no nos da para nada... Hay proyectos para reutilizar los humos para calentar agua y con el vapor generar electricidad (generariamos el 35% de nuestro consumo) pero no está financiado y no se hace.


El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> y por qu eno montais unas placas verdes de esas?...
> 
> modo ironic off]


----------



## Scarjetas (15 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Mi empresa es Gran Consumidora de gas. Cada horno nos deja una cuenta de 1millón de euros al mes en gas (precio antes de 2021)...imaginad ahora.
> Nuestra suministradora ha roto el contrato porque le sale más a cuentas pagar la multa...
> 
> Ha habido reunión con las autoridades al más alto nivel y se ha autorizado a quemar fuel a partir de octubre. Tendremos que bajar extracción a saco...pero el panorama es "NO HAY GAS PARA EL INVIERNO". AL parecer las reservas de España (ahora mismo llenas) estarán reservadas a los hogares.
> Se vienen curvas.



Gracias, esta información da para echarle otros 1000€ a shorts.


----------



## Scarjetas (15 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Cuando yo manejaba las facturas (2018) era 1 millon de euros de gas y 600.000 de electricidad al mes (fábrica de 2 hornos pequeños). En la que estoy ahora es casi el doble (2hornos grandes)...y con el aumento de precios y la milonga esa de los derechos de emisión imaginate.
> Fundimos arena... no hay sitio más caluroso en la tierra aparte de un reactor nuclear que llegue a nuestras temperaturas.



no hay sitio más caluroso en la tierra aparte de un reactor nuclear que llegue a nuestras temperaturas.


Si que lo hay, el nvcleo de la tierra. Preñado por PAZUZU. Lo siento, si hubieras dicho en la corteza terrestre......aquí hilamos fino hinjeniero jejejejejeje. De seguir así todo, os va a salir más barato subir magma


----------



## Pabloom (15 Jul 2022)

Pues voy jodido porque tengo calentador y cocina de bombona. Como no me dedique a robarle las bombonas a los vecinos...


----------



## Silluzollope (15 Jul 2022)

Le dices al amigo de tu primo que si alguien hace eso, a los dos días tiene a la GC en su casa preguntando que trama con tanto gas.


----------



## Gubelkian (15 Jul 2022)

¿Joder a Empresas o a particulares?

Si decides particulares, la gente se quedará sin gas y se cabrerán de cojones por no tener gas para cocina o calefacción. Se cagarán en tus muertos y no te votarán.

Si decides empresas, las empresas reducirán su actividad o cerrarán. La gente se quedará en el paro y gastará mucho más porque los precios subirán más aún. Se cagarán en tus muertos y no te votarán.


----------



## Tanchus (15 Jul 2022)

Sólo por puntualizar: una cosa es "la empresa para la que trabajo" y otra muy distinta "mi empresa ".


----------



## Tanchus (15 Jul 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> un plan si fisuras...
> 
> el gas se reserva para los hogares... las empresas no pueden ponerse en marcha y quiebran... los empleados se van a la calle... hay gas para sus hogares, pero no pueden pagarlo... *el gas sobra y hay que tirarlo...*
> 
> prefiero pasar algo de frío en casa y seguir teniendo trabajo... que no que me arruines y pase frío igual...



¿Es como el pan Bimbo que le sale moho y se pone malo?


----------



## Gnidlog (15 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Mi empresa es Gran Consumidora de gas. Cada horno nos deja una cuenta de 1millón de euros al mes en gas (precio antes de 2021)...imaginad ahora.
> Nuestra suministradora ha roto el contrato porque le sale más a cuentas pagar la multa...
> 
> Ha habido reunión con las autoridades al más alto nivel y se ha autorizado a quemar fuel a partir de octubre. Tendremos que bajar extracción a saco...pero el panorama es "NO HAY GAS PARA EL INVIERNO". AL parecer las reservas de España (ahora mismo llenas) estarán reservadas a los hogares.
> Se vienen curvas.



El tema de consumir tanta energía para botellas de un solo uso siempre me ha parecido algo de ricos, antes los envases se reutilizaban.

En los sectores que necesitan tanta potencia la energía más barata es la biomasa que hay de sobra y nadie la quiere, el coste no es 0 pero casi

En mi zona el consejo regional limpiando bosques, han puesto varias plantas que pueden generar calor o electricidad, cuestan 100k y generan 100KW


----------



## Scarjetas (15 Jul 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> ¿Joder a Empresas o a particulares?
> 
> Si decides particulares, la gente se quedará sin gas y se cabrerán de cojones por no tener gas para cocina o calefacción. Se cagarán en tus muertos y no te votarán.
> 
> Si decides empresas, las empresas reducirán su actividad o cerrarán. La gente se quedará en el paro y gastará mucho más porque los precios subirán más aún. Se cagarán en tus muertos y no te votarán.



Yo solo se lo dejaba a los bares y restaurantes. El resto todo cerrado y las casas igual a vivir una temporada de vacaciones, te bajas a comer al bar, si hay miles. Total si es nuestra industria por excelencia


----------



## Okjito (15 Jul 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> no hay sitio más caluroso en la tierra aparte de un reactor nuclear que llegue a nuestras temperaturas.
> 
> 
> Si que lo hay, el nvcleo de la tierra. Preñado por PAZUZU. Lo siento, si hubieras dicho en la corteza terrestre......aquí hilamos fino hinjeniero jejejejejeje. De seguir así todo, os va a salir más barato subir magma



jajaja cabron, me he reido


----------



## Okjito (15 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> El tema de consumir tanta energía para botellas de un solo uso siempre me ha parecido algo de ricos, antes los envases se reutilizaban.
> 
> En los sectores que necesitan tanta potencia la energía más barata es la biomasa que hay de sobra y nadie la quiere, el coste no es 0 pero casi
> 
> En mi zona el consejo regional limpiando bosques, han puesto varias plantas que pueden generar calor o electricidad, cuestan 100k y generan 100KW



La ignorancia es muy atrevida compañero. Los hornos trabajan al 70% - los he visto al 99 - de calcín (vidrio reciclado, el del contenedor verde). Fundir vidrio reciclado es más barato y menos costoso energeticamente hablando que hacer una botella nueva. Aun con todo, gran parte de nuestras gamas son botellas retornables. Las retornables exigen más espesor de vidrio para aguantar más tiempo vivas y no sufrir tanto los golpes. Cuando pides una birra en un bar y lleva marcas blancas en hombro y culo es una botella retornable. Lo que no puedes retornar es una botella de vino de 100 euros... El retornar o no es tema de cliente... no nuestro.

Edit, me deje repsonderte una cosa: No podemos alimentar hornos industriales de estas características con biomasa por Dios... tenemos los hornos a 1700 grados. Que hacemos con los residuos de biomasa? estos hornos trabajan en ciclos alternos para recuperar calor de los humos... Solo se puede trabjar con fuel o gas...no hay otra manera posible. Creo que no te haces a la idea de los caudales que estoy comentando. Para que te hagas otra ida... por la chimenea salen 20.000 m3/h de humo


----------



## OYeah (15 Jul 2022)

spala dijo:


> 1 millon de euros en gas al mes? pero que es lo que quema tu empresa?



Dice que arena. ¿Hacen cristal? Queremos de saber.



Bien boa dijo:


> Yo sigo haciendo los deberes mientras la gente está pensando en viajar; hoy me ha llegado un surtidor para un depósito de gasoil que despacha 80 litros por minuto; pensaba que sería chino pero está fabricado íntegramente en Alemania. La semana anterior me compré una desbrozadora Husqvarna o algo así ( la marca es sueca) Tuve otra igual hace unos años y en la estructura metálica ponía Made in China, en la de ahora Made in Japan. Quizá esté cambiando algo.




Esa marca es de las buenas buenas. Qualité.




Okjito dijo:


> Cuando yo manejaba las facturas (2018) era 1 millon de euros de gas y 600.000 de electricidad al mes (fábrica de 2 hornos pequeños). En la que estoy ahora es casi el doble (2hornos grandes)...y con el aumento de precios y la milonga esa de los derechos de emisión imaginate.
> Fundimos arena... no hay sitio más caluroso en la tierra aparte de un reactor nuclear que llegue a nuestras temperaturas.



Dinos qué coño haces.... Primer aviso.

Muy largo me lo fias... Ni una semana le doy, con superpuesta o con paralela. Lo que tiene en el Mad Max es una mina de oro que defender de tribus que llevan cascos metálicos y hablan por micrófonos.


----------



## OYeah (15 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> La ignorancia es muy atrevida compañero. Los hornos trabajan al 70% - los he visto al 99 - de calcín (vidrio reciclado, el del contenedor verde). Fundir vidrio reciclado es más barato y menos costoso energeticamente hablando que hacer una botella nueva. Aun con todo, gran parte de nuestras gamas son botellas retornables. Las retornables exigen más espesor de vidrio para aguantar más tiempo vivas y no sufrir tanto los golpes. Cuando pides una birra en un bar y lleva marcas blancas en hombro y culo es una botella retornable. Lo que no puedes retornar es una botella de vino de 100 euros... El retornar o no es tema de cliente... no nuestro.
> 
> Edit, me deje repsonderte una cosa: No podemos alimentar hornos industriales de estas características con biomasa por Dios... tenemos los hornos a 1700 grados. Que hacemos con los residuos de biomasa? estos hornos trabajan en ciclos alternos para recuperar calor de los humos... Solo se puede trabjar con fuel o gas...no hay otra manera posible. Creo que no te haces a la idea de los caudales que estoy comentando. Para que te hagas otra ida... por la chimenea salen 20.000 m3/h de humo



Aclarado. Gracias.


Pues sintiéndolo mucho, al paro tienes que irte. Eres demasiado costoso para la sociedad. Las botellas se harán de plástico barrrrato y arreando.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (15 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> pues medio pais parado.
> Dara igual que tengas gas en casa si no tienes sueldo ni dinero para pagarlo.
> *Viene a reforzar mi teoria del corralito energetico;
> Las electricas nos caparan los contadores digitales a 1 kw maximo de potencia y tambien tendremos algun que otro corte de servicio semanal, coincidiendo en los fines de semana
> ...



Esto es lo que mas me preocupa a mí, no el calor en los hogares sinó como afectará a la industria. Para los que necesiten gas les viene un periodo jodido. Preparen los ERTES. En automocion llevamos mucho tiempo así, primero Covid, luego falta de chips, luego falta de algunas materias primas y luego, mas falta de componentes por la guerra (aunque esto mucho menos)
Solo falta el gas....


----------



## AsustaLerdos (15 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Cristalera?



Si acaso "vidrio". Decir cristal es incorrecto. Un vidrio y un cristal nada tienen que ver.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (15 Jul 2022)

Can Cervecero dijo:


> Nuestro amado Gobierno lleno de gente sabia e inteligente, al mando de nuestro aúlico presidente y sus 400 expertos asesores, con sus 22 pedazo de ministerios, está preparando una nueva dosis contra el, ojo, COVID 22, que será gratis y la solución a todos nuestros problemas.
> 
> Por supuesto, la prioridad será para los vulnerables, los inmigrantes, los políticos y otros desfavorecidos.
> 
> Fonderleyen approves this



Ya les regalo mis 4 dosis, tranquilo


----------



## AsustaLerdos (15 Jul 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Incinerar los cadáveres dice… como si nos fueran a sobrar las fuentes de proteína!!


----------



## Okjito (15 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> La ignorancia es muy atrevida compañero. Los hornos trabajan al 70% - los he visto al 99 - de calcín (vidrio reciclado, el del contenedor verde). Fundir vidrio reciclado es más barato y menos costoso energeticamente hablando que hacer una botella nueva. Aun con todo, gran parte de nuestras gamas son botellas retornables. Las retornables exigen más espesor de vidrio para aguantar más tiempo vivas y no sufrir tanto los golpes. Cuando pides una birra en un bar y lleva marcas blancas en hombro y culo es una botella retornable. Lo que no puedes retornar es una botella de vino de 100 euros... El retornar o no es tema de cliente... no nuestro.





OYeah dijo:


> Aclarado. Gracias.
> 
> 
> Pues sintiéndolo mucho, al paro tienes que irte. Eres demasiado costoso para la sociedad. Las botellas se harán de plástico barrrrato y arreando.



Es echar piedras contra mi tejado...pero ahora mismo se vende el vidrio como la solución cuando el plásticas creo que el balance final es mejor que el del vidrio jaja


----------



## Johnny Bravo (15 Jul 2022)

Ence, International Paper, Zicuñaga, Vidrala, Verallia?


----------



## Gnidlog (15 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> La ignorancia es muy atrevida compañero. Los hornos trabajan al 70% - los he visto al 99 - de calcín (vidrio reciclado, el del contenedor verde). Fundir vidrio reciclado es más barato y menos costoso energeticamente hablando que hacer una botella nueva. Aun con todo, gran parte de nuestras gamas son botellas retornables. Las retornables exigen más espesor de vidrio para aguantar más tiempo vivas y no sufrir tanto los golpes. Cuando pides una birra en un bar y lleva marcas blancas en hombro y culo es una botella retornable. Lo que no puedes retornar es una botella de vino de 100 euros... El retornar o no es tema de cliente... no nuestro.
> 
> Edit, me deje repsonderte una cosa: No podemos alimentar hornos industriales de estas características con biomasa por Dios... tenemos los hornos a 1700 grados. Que hacemos con los residuos de biomasa? estos hornos trabajan en ciclos alternos para recuperar calor de los humos... Solo se puede trabjar con fuel o gas...no hay otra manera posible. Creo que no te haces a la idea de los caudales que estoy comentando. Para que te hagas otra ida... por la chimenea salen 20.000 m3/h de humo



Evidentemente no es mi sector aunque tengo muchos amigos de bodegas hace días que me explican el drama de las botellas de vino.

En los envases retornables me refiero a la cerveza que es donde no veo sentido que sean de un solo uso.

Del tema de la biomasa solo llega a una temperatura de 600ºC se puede calentar agua o generar electricidad.

Si que produce residuo, no tanto como la gente piensa.

Es neutro por lo que no se paga por emisiones, el combustible no es gratis pero casi y hay todo el que quieras

---------

por cierto me comento uno de una bodega que tienen pensado montar plantas en paises del golfo para fabricar botellas, por el tema del gas y la arena


----------



## Argentium (15 Jul 2022)

*EE.UU. no espera que Arabia Saudí aumente inmediatamente la producción de petróleo, a la espera de la próxima reunión de la OPEP+. Funcionario estadounidense.*
11:05 || 15/07/2022


----------



## Okjito (15 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Evidentemente no es mi sector aunque tengo muchos amigos de bodegas hace días que me explican el drama de las botellas de vino.
> 
> En los envases retornables me refiero a la cerveza que es donde no veo sentido que sean de un solo uso.
> 
> ...



he estado en plantas de vidrio de Abu Dabi prestando asistencia técnica y es inhumano. Ahora mismo en la que estoy en España estamos en zona horno exterior a 60 grados. En máquina superamos los 45...por las tardes aquello se pone a 50 grados. En Abu Dabi he visto obreros desmayados que los sacan fuera y entra uno nuevo.
Las plantas africanas son una jungla...necesitas tanto equipo que lo acaban robando todo y nunca llegan a ser realmente rentables...son una junglas.
Este sector necesitas una fábrica cada 300km... ten en cuenta que en los pallets mandamos sobre todo aire... quitando botellas de alta gama el resto debe ser mercado cercano a la fábrica. Por eso cada cervecera tiene al lado una vidriera...


----------



## jo54 (15 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Mi empresa es Gran Consumidora de gas. Cada horno nos deja una cuenta de 1millón de euros al mes en gas (precio antes de 2021)...imaginad ahora.
> Nuestra suministradora ha roto el contrato porque le sale más a cuentas pagar la multa...
> 
> Ha habido reunión con las autoridades al más alto nivel y se ha autorizado a quemar fuel a partir de octubre. Tendremos que bajar extracción a saco...pero el panorama es "NO HAY GAS PARA EL INVIERNO". AL parecer las reservas de España (ahora mismo llenas) estarán reservadas a los hogares.
> Se vienen curvas.





asiqué dijo:


> pues medio pais parado.
> Dara igual que tengas gas en casa si no tienes sueldo ni dinero para pagarlo.
> *Viene a reforzar mi teoria del corralito energetico;
> Las electricas nos caparan los contadores digitales a 1 kw maximo de potencia y tambien tendremos algun que otro corte de servicio semanal, coincidiendo en los fines de semana
> ...



Aqui en Irlanda ya han dicho que los precios del gas superaran cualquier registro historico. Aqui no se depende del gas ruso directamente pero es el mercado amigo y va a afectar

Russia switching off gas to Europe would present 'severe' risk to Ireland, minister says (msn.com)


----------



## f700b (15 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Mi empresa es Gran Consumidora de gas. Cada horno nos deja una cuenta de 1millón de euros al mes en gas (precio antes de 2021)...imaginad ahora.
> Nuestra suministradora ha roto el contrato porque le sale más a cuentas pagar la multa...
> 
> Ha habido reunión con las autoridades al más alto nivel y se ha autorizado a quemar fuel a partir de octubre. Tendremos que bajar extracción a saco...pero el panorama es "NO HAY GAS PARA EL INVIERNO". AL parecer las reservas de España (ahora mismo llenas) estarán reservadas a los hogares.
> Se vienen curvas.



Y para los alemanes, que hay que ser solidarios


----------



## f700b (15 Jul 2022)

A ver si espabilamos y volvemos a la autosuficiencia


----------



## jefe de la oposición (15 Jul 2022)

ERTE's, paradas en caliente y vuelta a la retribución por interrumpibilidad


----------



## dedalus (15 Jul 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Son hornos de 700 metros, y cualquier azulejera tiene como tres o cuatro lineas, demasiada electricidad. Si fuera rentable ya lo habrían implementado, tito Roig abogaba por el hidrógeno, pero no me hagas caso. Prácticamente toda la provincia vive del azulejo de forma directa o indirecta. Se puede liar algo épico.



En general el generar calor mediante la electricidad, como no sea para mover una bomba de calor, es una aberración. La electricidad es una forma de energía muy cara de producir, y con muchas pérdidas de transporte, pero que es muy conveniente y es eficiente convertirla en trabajo mecánico. Se genera calor residual a punta pala en general produciendo electricidad. Hay poblaciones con centrales eléctricas que tienen calefacción central o a veces se colocan industrias cerca de las centrales que puedan aprovechar el calor a temperaturas no muy altas.

Por cierto, estamos obsesionados con el consumo eléctrico en los hogares, y en realidad no es una fracción grande del consumo eléctrico. Lo que da gastos grandes de la electricidad en los hogares es desplegar y mantener una red de distribución intrincadísima.

Si ahora falla la distribución doméstica será por que se empiecen a hacer enganches piratas a barra libre que resulten ingestionables y tiren la red por sobrecarga en zonas chachis, no porque no de abasto la generación a los niveles de consumo habituales.


----------



## Gnidlog (15 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> he estado en plantas de vidrio de Abu Dabi prestando asistencia técnica y es inhumano. Ahora mismo en la que estoy en España estamos en zona horno exterior a 60 grados. En máquina superamos los 45...por las tardes aquello se pone a 50 grados. En Abu Dabi he visto obreros desmayados que los sacan fuera y entra uno nuevo.
> Las plantas africanas son una jungla...necesitas tanto equipo que lo acaban robando todo y nunca llegan a ser realmente rentables...son una junglas.
> Este sector necesitas una fábrica cada 300km... ten en cuenta que en los pallets mandamos sobre todo aire... quitando botellas de alta gama el resto debe ser mercado cercano a la fábrica. Por eso cada cervecera tiene al lado una vidriera...



La distancia y el peso lo conozco, estoy en logística y había trabajado con Saverglass.

Pero no tenemos realmente un problema de falta de recursos sino, hay que racionalizar el uso de los recursos que tenemos. No se como se dice pero es el tema del ahorro, eficiencia y suficiencia


----------



## Sanchopanzer (15 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Mi empresa es Gran Consumidora de gas. Cada horno nos deja una cuenta de 1millón de euros al mes en gas (precio antes de 2021)...imaginad ahora.
> Nuestra suministradora ha roto el contrato porque le sale más a cuentas pagar la multa...
> 
> Ha habido reunión con las autoridades al más alto nivel y se ha autorizado a quemar fuel a partir de octubre. Tendremos que bajar extracción a saco...pero el panorama es "NO HAY GAS PARA EL INVIERNO". AL parecer las reservas de España (ahora mismo llenas) estarán reservadas a los hogares.
> Se vienen curvas.



¿Fabricais ladrillos? Si es el caso no os apureis, vais a tener todo el (poco) gas que necesitareis para satisfacer la demanda...


----------



## Rusla (15 Jul 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Decidido, este finde voy a comprar una estufa de gas y bombonas. ¿Algún modelo o marca recomendable que no se vaya de precio?



Pillala sin mantillo que esas se estropean mucho. Yo tengo la típica orbegozo la mas básica. Botella y media he gastado este invierno. Estoy por pedir una de relleno ya por si las moscas.


----------



## Invasor (15 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Y las funerarias con los crematorios?????
> También incineraran los cadáveres con leña????
> 
> Se vienen "cositas"...



Al río como los cagaplayas en el Ganges, que nos hemos vuelto muy finos joder


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (15 Jul 2022)

Si revienta todo posiblemente Vd. acabe apaleado, robado y violado en el portal del edificio en el cual reside (que no vive, porque eso no es vivir).

Los urbanitas se comerán, literalmente, los unos a los otros.

Le aconsejo reúna algunas maderas para montar "un ultramarinos".






Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## sebososabroso (15 Jul 2022)

f700b dijo:


> A ver si espabilamos y volvemos a la autosuficiencia



Cuando se rozó la autarquia la gente tenía cuatro bombillas en casa, no había ni neveras, y como mucho una radio. Ahora es casi imposible dado los consumos y sobre todo las franjas de ese consumo, se necesita estar conectado a otras redes que sean colchones para la nuestra.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (15 Jul 2022)

Ni quiero ni me interesa decirle qué debe hacer.

Confíe en su Instinto.

Un saludo.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## ErListo (15 Jul 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Hacer acopio de bombonas de butano cual célula terrorista islamista de Kah-talun- ñah. Por lo menos podréis tener calor en la sala de estar.



Lo que tendríamos que hacer es usar las bombonas para reventar el parlamento y el Congreso.


----------



## Luftwuaje (15 Jul 2022)

ErListo dijo:


> Lo que tendríamos que hacer es usar las bombonas para reventar el parlamento y el Congreso.



Como siga así la cosa sale más a cuenta comprarle unos cartuchos de explosivo a algún farlopero de la cuenca.


----------



## Scarjetas (15 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> jajaja cabron, me he reido



Esa era la idea, que te rieras.
No quieres comprar rumasas?


Okjito dijo:


> La ignorancia es muy atrevida compañero. Los hornos trabajan al 70% - los he visto al 99 - de calcín (vidrio reciclado, el del contenedor verde). Fundir vidrio reciclado es más barato y menos costoso energeticamente hablando que hacer una botella nueva. Aun con todo, gran parte de nuestras gamas son botellas retornables. Las retornables exigen más espesor de vidrio para aguantar más tiempo vivas y no sufrir tanto los golpes. Cuando pides una birra en un bar y lleva marcas blancas en hombro y culo es una botella retornable. Lo que no puedes retornar es una botella de vino de 100 euros... El retornar o no es tema de cliente... no nuestro.
> 
> Edit, me deje repsonderte una cosa: No podemos alimentar hornos industriales de estas características con biomasa por Dios... tenemos los hornos a 1700 grados. Que hacemos con los residuos de biomasa? estos hornos trabajan en ciclos alternos para recuperar calor de los humos... Solo se puede trabjar con fuel o gas...no hay otra manera posible. Creo que no te haces a la idea de los caudales que estoy comentando. Para que te hagas otra ida... por la chimenea salen 20.000 m3/h de humo



Este se piensa que estáis en el medievo


Okjito dijo:


> Es echar piedras contra mi tejado...pero ahora mismo se vende el vidrio como la solución cuando el plásticas creo que el balance final es mejor que el del vidrio jaja



Yo me he enamorado de la resina epoxi, creo que en un futuro de eso serán los muebles, ventanas, puertas, sobre todo en zonas de mar, no se corroe ni se oxida, ni se hincha como la madera


----------



## Bien boa (15 Jul 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> acabaran permitiendolo...pero....¿cuanto nos va a durar la leña hasta que vuelvan a estsr los montes como la cabeza de kojak?
> 
> ¿volveremos a ver guardas forestales armados hasta los dientes?
> 
> proximamente en tu monte más cercano...



La leña ya está ardiendo in situ antes de ser cortada en los incendios forestales que tenemos


----------



## sada (16 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> he estado en plantas de vidrio de Abu Dabi prestando asistencia técnica y es inhumano. Ahora mismo en la que estoy en España estamos en zona horno exterior a 60 grados. En máquina superamos los 45...por las tardes aquello se pone a 50 grados. En Abu Dabi he visto obreros desmayados que los sacan fuera y entra uno nuevo.
> Las plantas africanas son una jungla...necesitas tanto equipo que lo acaban robando todo y nunca llegan a ser realmente rentables...son una junglas.
> Este sector necesitas una fábrica cada 300km... ten en cuenta que en los pallets mandamos sobre todo aire... quitando botellas de alta gama el resto debe ser mercado cercano a la fábrica. Por eso cada cervecera tiene al lado una vidriera...



Tu testimonio me parece interesantísimo. 
supongo que esto estará pasando en otras factorías similares a la tuya de vidrio de botellas y de mil otras cosas. (Mamparas, ventanas, etc)


----------



## Argentium (16 Jul 2022)

Nigury dijo:


> No, simplemente te dirán que si quieres incineración que pagues un plus extra de 10.000€.
> 
> Y en cuanto a los consumos no necesitan bajar la potencia, simplemente sacan un impuesto nuevo.
> 
> ...



Eso ya se hizo en la Argentina hace nada, y se volverá a instrumentalizar por orden del...FMI¡¡¡¡ O sea, no se crea que están inventando algo novedoso.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> LA LLAMADA GUERRA DE UCRANIA es la segunda parte del coronavirus.
> 
> Es un plan supranacional para tercermundializar los países desarrollados e igualarlos con los del sur para empezar todos al mismo nivel.
> 
> ...











No es que a Bill le importe una u otra religión: le son igual todas porque no le importa ninguna


Jennifer Gates se ha casado con Nayel Nassar, jinete egipcio. En primer lugar, en una ceremonia islámica, en segundo lugar, creemos que en una ceremonia civi...




www.hispanidad.com













Boda musulmana secreta y fiestón de dos millones de dólares, así ha sido la boda de la hija mayor de Bill Gates


Jennifer Gates y Nayel Nassar ya son marido y mujer. La hija mayor del multimillonario Bill Gates y el jinete de origen egipcio se casaron este fin de semana a las afueras de Nueva...




www.elmundo.es






SOSPECHEN cuando toda la trama del feminismo ( que consiste en esterilizar a las mujeres occidentales ) va sólo contra nosotros mientras el resto del planeta se reproduce de forma explosiva. 

7 mil millones de no occidentales nos van a comer vivos . 

De los 4 mil millones de hombres que hay en el mundo ... 

¿ por qué la hija de Bill Gates se casó con el hijo de un activista multimillonario musulmán de Kuwait que usa como tapadera negocios inofensivos y cuyo hijo disfrazan de jinete ?

LOS NIETOS DE BILL GATES REZARÁN EL CORÁN IGUAL QUE NOSOTROS.


----------



## sada (17 Jul 2022)

RvD dijo:


> Y yo en comprar una de pellets. Vivo en el último piso y hacerme un leñero, pues como que no. En principio no la instalaría, solo tenerla por si acaso. Que se pone feo-feo, butrón, chimenea y a tomar vientos. Un tubo colgados por el pasillo para llevar el aire caliente al resto de la casa y fuera. Cuando pase el chaparrón, si pasa, ya se pondrá todo decente de nuevo. Y si no se pasa, mi menor preocupación será que la casa parezca un submarino.
> 
> Que no la uso, pues o la vendo o la guardo para otra ocasión..



Creo que voy s hacer lo mismo. Vivo en un 2 con terraza. No creo que eche mucho humo


----------



## RvD (17 Jul 2022)

sada dijo:


> Creo que voy s hacer lo mismo. Vivo en un 2 con terraza. No creo que eche mucho humo



No creo que lo eche, pero si que convendrá que no moleste a los vecinos. Dudo que vayan a tener las ventanas abiertas, pero hay gente muy quisquillosa y aunque solo sea por envidia o mala hostia...

No olvide el resto de materiales. Chimenea, canalización y soportes para llevar el aire donde le interese...etc. Todo lo necesario para la instalación. Ah...y pellets, claro!


----------



## amanciortera (17 Jul 2022)

ardidas_esp dijo:


> Los que se ríen de los que vivimos en un pueblo.
> tengo
> -Caldera gasoil para calefacción y agua caliente con 900 litros comprados a 0.96, septiembre del año pasado y apenas usado este invierno.
> -Calentador a gas para agua caliente solo en verano ( bombonas) y cocina a gas que también he usado en invierno porque:
> ...





ardidas_esp dijo:


> Los que se ríen de los que vivimos en un pueblo.
> tengo
> -Caldera gasoil para calefacción y agua caliente con 900 litros comprados a 0.96, septiembre del año pasado y apenas usado este invierno.
> -Calentador a gas para agua caliente solo en verano ( bombonas) y cocina a gas que también he usado en invierno porque:
> ...





Yo tengo uno parecido a este, donde dices que vives?????


----------



## Okjito (18 Jul 2022)

sada dijo:


> Tu testimonio me parece interesantísimo.
> supongo que esto estará pasando en otras factorías similares a la tuya de vidrio de botellas y de mil otras cosas. (Mamparas, ventanas, etc)



CUalquier,no es mi campo...pero desde el tema de los derechos de emisión se ha ido todo al guano... He visto crear departamentos de la nada solo por el tema climático


----------



## sada (18 Jul 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> CUalquier,no es mi campo...pero desde el tema de los derechos de emisión se ha ido todo al guano... He visto crear departamentos de la nada solo por el tema climático



No yo no me refiero para nada al tema climático. 
Me refiero que esto tiene que estar pasando en otras empresas en el sector y en otras muchas de otros sectores; la escasez de gas de cara al invierno en el uso industrial. Esto tiene que afectar al empleo


----------



## Bien boa (18 Jul 2022)

sada dijo:


> Creo que voy s hacer lo mismo. Vivo en un 2 con terraza. No creo que eche mucho humo



Mejor prevenir. Yo he hecho igual pero con un frigorífico a butano. Lo tengo embalado, si no me hace falta , lo vendo sin estrenar; le perderé poco y si viene lo más grande, podré conservar alimentos sin energía eléctrica.


----------



## Bien boa (18 Jul 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Si revienta todo posiblemente Vd. acabe apaleado, robado y violado en el portal del edificio en el cual reside (que no vive, porque eso no es vivir).
> 
> Los urbanitas se comerán, literalmente, los unos a los otros.
> 
> ...



Joder, que foto. Es brutal. ¿ Sabes donde fué tomada ?


----------



## sada (20 Jul 2022)

alguien más con impresiones similares de cara al gas en invierno en su empresa????


----------



## sada (21 Jul 2022)

pues @Okjito va a tener razón, así pinta 









Las reservas de gas en Europa: solo tres días en Suecia y casi un año en Letonia


España tiene combustible almacenado para 26 días, pero puede llegar al mes y medio gracias a la garantía del suministro de las regasificadoras



www.lavozdegalicia.es




*Las reservas de gas en Europa: solo tres días en Suecia y casi un año en Letonia*
*España tiene combustible almacenado para 26 días, pero puede llegar al mes y medio gracias a la garantía del suministro de las regasificadoras*

Aunque todavía parezca muy lejano, sobre todo tras una histórica ola de calor, el invierno está a la vuelta de la esquina. Y este año el frío no vendrá solo. La amenaza del corte de gas por parte de Rusia ha puesto a los Gobiernos europeos en alerta, con medidas para minimizar las consecuencias de una interrupción brusca del suministro.


La primera respuesta está siendo llenar hasta los topes las reservas de gas para que cuando llegue octubre estén al menos a un 80 % de su capacidad, de acuerdo al objetivo fijado por la Comisión Europea. En la actualidad, *los almacenamientos subterráneos de los Veintisiete rozan el 65 % de su nivel máximo*, con casi un 20 % más de combustible del que tenían el año pasado por estas fechas. Son, en concreto, 719 teravatios hora (TWh). Pero es que en la UE se consumen cada año más de 4.150 TWh de gas, por lo que las reservas actuales cubrirían poco más del 17 % de la demanda anual, *el equivalente a unos dos meses de consumo*.

Claro que cada país es un mundo. Ahí están nuestros vecinos portugueses, que ya han hecho los deberes y tienen sus depósitos de gas al 100 %. Pero, por su volumen, estos solo les garantizan 20 días de suministro. Porque si importante es el porcentaje de llenado de los tanques, tanto o más lo es la capacidad de los mismos, pues al final es lo que determinará lo que darán de sí en caso de emergencia.




*Las reservas de gas en Europa*
LA VOZ


Si se combinan ambos factores, el país que tiene el futuro más despejado, al menos sobre el papel, sería Letonia. Pese a tener sus almacenes a menos de la mitad de su nivel máximo, estos ya garantizan un 86 % del consumo anual, casi 315 días. Todo un seguro de vida para el pequeño estado báltico, que hasta el año pasado compraba a Rusia el 90 % del gas que consumía y que ya ha vetado, por ley, las importaciones desde el país vecino. Los que peor lo tienen, al menos en teoría, son los suecos, que tienen unos tanques tan pequeños que, pese a tenerlos casi al 85 %, solo tienen garantizado un 0,7 % de su consumo anual de gas. Menos de tres días.

¿Y España? Los tres almacenes subterráneos operativos actualmente (ubicados en Huesca, Guadalajara y en la costa de Vizcaya) están casi a un 75 % de su capacidad, con *un 10 % más de gas que el que había en ellos a mediados de julio del año pasado*. Un nivel de llenado de los tanques que supera al del resto de las grandes economías de la UE, como Francia (72 %), Italia (68) y Alemania (65). Sin embargo, *las reservas españolas solo cubrirían 26 días de demanda*, frente a los entre dos meses y dos meses y medio que tienen asegurados los otros tres países.

Pero el dato es engañoso. Porque España tiene un factor diferencial: su *capacidad de regasificación*. Las seis plantas que hay en el país (gestionadas todas por Enagás, salvo la gallega de Reganosa) cuentan actualmente con 2,6 millones de metros cúbicos de gas natural licuado (GNL), *casi el 80 %* de lo que pueden almacenar sus tanques, lo que eleva las reservas totales del país hasta casi un mes y medio de consumo.








*El Gobierno rechaza la propuesta de Bruselas de reducir un 15 % el gas: «A diferencia de otros países, nosostros no hemos vivido por encima de nuestras posibilidades»*
S. CABRERO


No son, en cualquier caso, depósitos al uso. Porque se llenan cada vez que llega un metanero y descarga el combustible, pero luego este se va inyectando en la red y el nivel baja hasta que atraca el siguiente barco y el ciclo vuelve a comenzar.

Un seguro de vida

Una logística que está siendo clave para garantizar el suministro en España (la importación de gas por barco se incrementó en un 70 % en los cinco primeros meses del año mientras caía el bombeo por el gasoducto argelino) y que ha convertido a España en un seguro de vida para toda Europa en caso de que Putin se decida a cortar la llave de paso del gas ruso.

*Rusia mantiene a Europa en vilo y no desvela si el gas volverá a fluir hoy por el Nord Stream*
Putin mantiene en vilo a Europa utilizando el gasoducto *Nord Stream* como medida de presión. Hoy concluye el plazo de mantenimiento de esta tubería encargada de suministrar gas a Alemania. Y los europeos tienen serias dudas de que se vuelva a poner en marcha.

Para completar las tareas de mantenimiento, el Kremlin asegura que necesita una turbina de Siemens Energy que estaba siendo reparada en Canadá y que permanecía bloqueada a causa de las sanciones impuestas por la guerra. Sin embargo, las autoridades canadienses decidieron hacer la vista gorda y mandar de vuelta la pieza.

Y aquí empiezan los problemas. Porque ayer por la mañana, la empresa estatal rusa Gazprom alegaba no tener constancia de la entrega de la turbina, mientras que Bruselas respondía pocas horas después asegurando que ya está de vuelta: «No hay excusa para no suministrar el gas», sentenciaba la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen.

*Alemania alquilará cuatro regasificadoras flotantes para sustituir el gas ruso*
Alemania avanza en sus planes para reducir su dependencia energética de Rusia. El Gobierno germano anunció esta semana que alquilará cuatro* regasificadoras flotantes* de gas natural licuado (GNL). Las dos primeras terminales estarán ya disponibles este año y se situarán en los puertos de Wilhelmshaven y en Brunsbüttel (en el mar del Norte); las otras dos, que empezarán a operar en el 2023, se localizarán en Stade (en el mismo mar) y Lubmin, en la costa báltica.

Se trata de las primeras plantas regasificadoras con las que contará Alemania y a ellas se añadirá una quinta, iniciativa de un consorcio privado.

El ministro alemán de Economía, *Robert Habeck*, afirmó que el Gobierno ha actuado «con la mayor prioridad» para «construir en el menor tiempo posible una nueva infraestructura para poder reemplazar lo antes posible al gas ruso». «Sin embargo, no solo es crucial atender a la capacidad de los barcos, sino también a las capacidades de línea, es decir, cuánta capacidad puede absorber la red», advierte el ministro.


----------



## sada (23 Jul 2022)

Se avecinan ERTEs por un tubo 









Ferroatlántica paraliza la producción de su planta en Arteixo (A Coruña) y anuncia un ERTE


Tras recibir 33 millones de la SEPI, la empresa paraliza el último horno operativo por los altos precios de la energía, según le ha trasladado a los trabajadores, a quienes anuncia el inicio en septiembre de un ERTE




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (23 Jul 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Joder, que foto. Es brutal. ¿ Sabes donde fué tomada ?



Se tomó durante el Holodomor en Ucrania. 


Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## sada (28 Jul 2022)

El precio del gas provoca una parada del 20% de la industria española


Los precios del gas natural están poniendo contra las cuerdas a la industria española. Según los datos de Enagás, los grandes consumidores han reducido ya en un 20% su consumo este pasado mes de junio y la tendencia se ha mantenido en lo que va de julio.



www.eleconomista.es




*El precio del gas provoca una parada del 20% de la industria española

"la industria está parando por los precios del gas natural". *


----------



## sada (4 Sep 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Mi empresa es Gran Consumidora de gas. Cada horno nos deja una cuenta de 1millón de euros al mes en gas (precio antes de 2021)...imaginad ahora.
> Nuestra suministradora ha roto el contrato porque le sale más a cuentas pagar la multa...
> 
> Ha habido reunión con las autoridades al más alto nivel y se ha autorizado a quemar fuel a partir de octubre. Tendremos que bajar extracción a saco...pero el panorama es "NO HAY GAS PARA EL INVIERNO". AL parecer las reservas de España (ahora mismo llenas) estarán reservadas a los hogares.
> Se vienen curvas.



Como van las cosas en tu empresa? Y en otras similares?


----------



## drtanaka (4 Sep 2022)

Las reservas al 100% de España de gas dan para un par de semanas no para meses.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (4 Sep 2022)

drtanaka dijo:


> Las reservas al 100% de España de gas dan para un par de semanas no para meses.



27,5 días si no entrase nada más de gas. Y teniendo en cuenta que Rusia no es nuestro principal suministrador (habitualmente) ni mucho menos, no creo que haya problemas de suministro. Otro tema es el precio.









España llena al 80% sus reservas de gas tres meses antes del plazo que marcó Bruselas


Los almacenes subterráneos superan en siete puntos la media europea y acumulan reservas equivalentes al consumo de 27 días y medio. El suministro para el invierno está asegurado




www.elconfidencial.com





Y según estos, ya 50 días:









España ha almacenado gas para sobrevivir 50 días a un corte de suministro por parte de Rusia


Europa se encuentra en máxima alerta ante el temor a un corte total del suminist...




www.elconfidencialdigital.com


----------



## Turbocata (4 Sep 2022)

Daros prisa en comprar bombonas que viene una ola de Groenlandia,.


----------



## Barruno (5 Sep 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Y las funerarias con los crematorios?????
> También incineraran los cadáveres con leña????
> 
> Se vienen "cositas"...



A la fosa comun quiem no tenga nicho/panteon.
Eso de quemar los cadaveres es de salvajes y un capricho moderno de hoy en día.


----------



## Barruno (5 Sep 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Incinerar los cadáveres dice… como si nos fueran a sobrar las fuentes de proteína!!



El soylent green hay que hacerlo con algo.


----------



## Tercios (5 Sep 2022)

Son reset sanos


----------



## ciudadlibre (5 Sep 2022)

nuestros abuelos viajaban en burros, nuestros padres en tractores-bicicletas, nosotros en coches, y nuestros hijos andando. viva el progreso!!!


----------



## frangelico (5 Sep 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> un plan si fisuras...
> 
> el gas se reserva para los hogares... las empresas no pueden ponerse en marcha y quiebran... los empleados se van a la calle... hay gas para sus hogares, pero no pueden pagarlo... el gas sobra y hay que tirarlo...
> 
> prefiero pasar algo de frío en casa y seguir teniendo trabajo... que no que me arruines y pase frío igual...



las viviendas consumen apenas 1/4 de toda la electricidad y una cifra similar o apenas algo mayor del gas. Si hay restricciones a ese nivel muy mal tienen que estar las cosas.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (5 Sep 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> las viviendas consumen apenas 1/4 de toda la electricidad y una cifra similar o apenas algo mayor del gas. Si hay restricciones a ese nivel muy mal tienen que estar las cosas.



Yo este año no veo restricciones por ningun lado (al menos en España).


----------



## Tackler (5 Sep 2022)

Sois un poco exagerados, llevo viviendo 5 años en Madrid y sólo he puesto la calefacción durante filomena y algunos días clave durante los meses de enero-febrero, pero eso, días, y bajita.

La gente está acostumbrada a ir en manga corta y sin calcetines por casa. Yo vengo del sur, donde en las casas de pasa frío y humedad y sin tener calefacción, considero que el invierno está para que haya que pasar frío y ese frío se quita con mantas, ropa y algo de calefacción si se necesita en tal caso. Vas a casa donde no se puede estar con ropa de calle porque literalmente te ahogas.


Entiendo que en pueblos de montaña y demás sí sea algo importante la calefacción, pero en la mayoría de ciudades la gente exagera. He vivido en Ávila y tenía que abrir las ventanas para poder dormir porque la calefacción la encendían y no la podía apagar


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (5 Sep 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Sois un poco exagerados, llevo viviendo 5 años en Madrid y sólo he puesto la calefacción durante filomena y algunos días clave durante los meses de enero-febrero, pero eso, días, y bajita.
> 
> La gente está acostumbrada a ir en manga corta y sin calcetines por casa. Yo vengo del sur, donde en las casas de pasa frío y humedad y sin tener calefacción, considero que el invierno está para que haya que pasar frío y ese frío se quita con mantas, ropa y algo de calefacción si se necesita en tal caso. Vas a casa donde no se puede estar con ropa de calle porque literalmente te ahogas.
> 
> ...



La enciendes cuando baja la estancia hasta que temperatura??

Usas plumífero en casa?


----------



## Tackler (5 Sep 2022)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> La enciendes cuando baja la estancia hasta que temperatura??
> 
> Usas plumífero en casa?



No uso plumífero, la enciendo cuando considero que tengo frío. Uso bata.

Voy a muchas casas y a veces tengo que atender a la gente en el descansillo, porque entre los que fuman dentro como un yonki y no ventilan y los que tienen la calefacción a 30° no puedo entrar con ropa de calle porque me quedaría inconsciente por golpe de calor.

A veces pienso que algunos ponen la calefacción a más temperatura que la que ponen en el aire acondicionado en verano. Es decir en verano con la temperatura que ponen pondrían el aire acondicionado por tener calor.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (5 Sep 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> No uso plumífero, la enciendo cuando considero que tengo frío. Uso bata.
> 
> Voy a muchas casas y a veces tengo que atender a la gente en el descansillo, porque entre los que fuman dentro como un yonki y no ventilan y los que tienen la calefacción a 30° no puedo entrar con ropa de calle porque me quedaría inconsciente por golpe de calor.
> 
> A veces pienso que algunos ponen la calefacción a más temperatura que la que ponen en el aire acondicionado en verano. Es decir en verano con la temperatura que ponen pondrían el aire acondicionado por tener calor.



Lo que comentas del AC es así. Anda que no había gente con la calefacción a 23-24... Y en verano el AC a 21.


----------



## esforzado (5 Sep 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> las viviendas consumen apenas 1/4 de toda la electricidad y una cifra similar o apenas algo mayor del gas. Si hay restricciones a ese nivel muy mal tienen que estar las cosas.



el argumento no iba por ahí... lo normal es que el herrero haga unos cuchillos cojonudos, pero en su casa son de palo... por qué, porque lo primero es llenar el buche...

flaco favor me hacen si aseguran el suministro en el hogar a costa de hacerlo peligrar en el trabajo...


----------



## frangelico (5 Sep 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> el argumento no iba por ahí... lo normal es que el herrero haga unos cuchillos cojonudos, pero en su casa son de palo... por qué, porque lo primero es llenar el buche...
> 
> flaco favor me hacen si aseguran el suministro en el hogar a costa de hacerlo peligrar en el trabajo...



Claro. Pero es complicado en cualquier caso. O pones a la gente a pasar frío o la dejas sin ingresos. Yo creo que habrá parones industriales importantes y recurso a cosas parecidas a los ERTE, y quizá cierres temporales en hostelería los peores meses. Pero eso puede valer por la cabezonería de nuestros políticos, para pasar este invierno medio mal
A mayor plazo el racionamiento no es la solución.


----------



## esforzado (5 Sep 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Claro. Pero es complicado en cualquier caso. O pones a la gente a pasar frío o la dejas sin ingresos. Yo creo que habrá parones industriales importantes y recurso a cosas parecidas a los ERTE, y quizá cierres temporales en hostelería los peores meses. Pero eso puede valer por la cabezonería de nuestros políticos, para pasar este invierno medio mal
> A mayor plazo el racionamiento no es la solución.



independientemente de lo que luego la realidad nos obligue a hacer... me parece que ahora toda la ecuación del gobierno está pivotando en torno a contar votos...

¿qué grupo poblacional es más grande?... ¿la gente que madruga todos los días para ir a la fábrica?, ¿o los que entre jubilados, amas de casa, paguiteros, parados, ninis, estudiantes, chiringueros, etc, se quedan en casita y quieren estar calentitos?...

normal que de entrada... prometan al grupo mayoritario que antes paran la producción industrial que hacerles pasar frío a ellos... normal, pero desacertado (y utópico)...


----------



## sebososabroso (5 Sep 2022)

Hola, hola, hola, gracias por el reflote, en PAMESA ya han hecho ERTE, han parado el atomizador de Azuliber y no tienen pasta roja, los precios son inasumibles y veo, por los precios, parada total en el sector.


----------



## Tagghino (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## frangelico (5 Sep 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Hola, hola, hola, gracias por el reflote, en PAMESA ya han hecho ERTE, han parado el atomizador de Azuliber y no tienen pasta roja, los precios son inasumibles y veo, por los precios, parada total en el sector.



Y muchas más vendrán detrás. Deberían tener cuidado porque las hay en sectores intensivos en energía que si se detienen dejan sin envases a hostelería y distribución, por ejemplo. Cargarse a lo loco el sector energético es lo que tiene.


----------



## Derroition Man (5 Sep 2022)

Si en vez de gas quemásemos políticos tendríamos reservas para 100 años.


----------



## OYeah (5 Sep 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Claro. Pero es complicado en cualquier caso. O pones a la gente a pasar frío o la dejas sin ingresos. Yo creo que habrá parones industriales importantes y recurso a cosas parecidas a los ERTE, y quizá cierres temporales en hostelería los peores meses. Pero eso puede valer por la cabezonería de nuestros políticos, para pasar este invierno medio mal
> A mayor plazo el racionamiento no es la solución.




Esos ERTES se harán larguísimos, no creo que la energía vuelva a estar barata de nuevo en muchos años.


----------



## mikasa (5 Sep 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> las viviendas consumen apenas 1/4 de toda la electricidad y una cifra similar o apenas algo mayor del gas. Si hay restricciones a ese nivel muy mal tienen que estar las cosas.



Sin embargo, los titulares de medios, más o menos manipulados, dan por hecho cortes de suministro periódicos a particulares en Alemania, Francia, y UK, me resulta raro que la ministra aquí ponga énfasis en que eso no va a pasar, cuando la realidad es que no puede asegurarlo.
Cada vez que dice "eso no va a pasar" es precisamente lo que termina pasando, así que es mosqueante, no me lo creo.


----------



## frangelico (5 Sep 2022)

mikasa dijo:


> Sin embargo, los titulares de medios, más o menos manipulados, dan por hecho cortes de suministro periódicos a particulares en Alemania, Francia, y UK, me resulta raro que la ministra aquí ponga énfasis en que eso no va a pasar, cuando la realidad es que no puede asegurarlo.
> Cada vez que dice "eso no va a pasar" es precisamente lo que termina pasando, así que es mosqueante, no me lo creo.



Los cortes en hogares sólo tienen sentido si se mantiene a tope el resto de la actividad económica, particularmente la industrial. Tendrían que ser moderados, por ejemplo, quitar a los hogares el 25% de su energía apenas permite reducir el 6% el consumo energético total. A poco que empresas industriales intensivas en energía (vidrio, ladrillo, cemento, papel y cartón) cierren algunos meses ya se reduce el consumo total muchísimo más, porque ademas se pararía la cogeneración con calor industrial. Yo me temo que nadie tiene ni una idea aproximada de lo que va a ocurrir este invierno.


----------



## mikasa (5 Sep 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> No uso plumífero, la enciendo cuando considero que tengo frío. Uso bata.
> 
> Voy a muchas casas y a veces tengo que atender a la gente en el descansillo, porque entre los que fuman dentro como un yonki y no ventilan y los que tienen la calefacción a 30° no puedo entrar con ropa de calle porque me quedaría inconsciente por golpe de calor.
> 
> A veces pienso que algunos ponen la calefacción a más temperatura que la que ponen en el aire acondicionado en verano. Es decir en verano con la temperatura que ponen pondrían el aire acondicionado por tener calor.



Puede ser, hay gente que está en casa sólo por la noche y quiere estar cómoda y hasta ahora se podía costear calefacción, en Noruega como les sobra el gas la gente va en manga corta todo el invierno, me dicen.


----------



## mikasa (5 Sep 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Los cortes en hogares sólo tienen sentido si se mantiene a tope el resto de la actividad económica, particularmente la industrial. Tendrían que ser moderados, por ejemplo, quitar a los hogares el 25% de su energía apenas permite reducir el 6% el consumo energético total. A poco que empresas industriales intensivas en energía (vidrio, ladrillo, cemento, papel y cartón) cierren algunos meses ya se reduce el consumo total muchísimo más, porque ademas se pararía la cogeneración con calor industrial. Yo me temo que nadie tiene ni una idea aproximada de lo que va a ocurrir este invierno.



Opino lo mismo, todo es especular, estamos en territorio desconocido.


----------



## sebososabroso (5 Sep 2022)

En la zona de Castellón, como quiten el gas o lo encarezcan mas, las empresas cerrarán, y será una debacle, todo el tejido industrial gira en torno al azulejo, será la muerte en vida.


----------



## Okjito (5 Sep 2022)

Me reflotais el hilo?? jejejeje Cuanto ha llovido!!

Os actualizo: Mi empresa ya tiene el plan A de este invierno. Quemar fuel. 70% gas y 30% fuel con mecheros mixtos. Llevo 1 puto mes currando en poner a punto las instalaciones de fuel...ni los más ancianos del lugar recuerdan como iban


----------



## frangelico (5 Sep 2022)

mikasa dijo:


> Puede ser, hay gente que está en casa sólo por la noche y quiere estar cómoda y hasta ahora se podía costear calefacción, en Noruega como les sobra el gas la gente va en manga corta todo el invierno, me dicen.



Noruega es un caso para mirarlo bien. Son 5M y consumen casi la mitad de electricidad que España. Y es porque allí TODO es eléctrico, el gas lo exportan y guardan un poco para posibles pubtad de demanda eléctrica. Pero calientan las casas con electricidad y la tienen batata, de modo que la consumen de una manera loca.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Sep 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Mi empresa es Gran Consumidora de gas. Cada horno nos deja una cuenta de 1millón de euros al mes en gas (precio antes de 2021)...imaginad ahora.
> Nuestra suministradora ha roto el contrato porque le sale más a cuentas pagar la multa...
> 
> Ha habido reunión con las autoridades al más alto nivel y se ha autorizado a quemar fuel a partir de octubre. Tendremos que bajar extracción a saco...pero el panorama es "NO HAY GAS PARA EL INVIERNO". AL parecer las reservas de España (ahora mismo llenas) estarán reservadas a los hogares.
> ...



A fuel vais a romper récords de contaminación, qué verde y resiliente todo.


----------



## sebososabroso (5 Sep 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> A fuel vais a romper récords de contaminación, qué verde y resiliente todo.



Fabricaba cristal, es eso o a calle.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Sep 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Fabricaba cristal, es eso o a calle.



Más bien retrasar la calle.

Agenda 2030 no tolera oposición.


----------



## Gotthard (5 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> pues medio pais parado.
> 
> Dara igual que tengas gas en casa si no tienes sueldo ni dinero para pagarlo.
> 
> ...



A recargar el Tesla a pedales.


----------



## Gotthard (5 Sep 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Y las funerarias con los crematorios?????
> También incineraran los cadáveres con leña????
> 
> Se vienen "cositas"...



Lo de los cadaveres es facil, nicho o fosa común, o alimento para cerdos. El problema lo tiene un alto horno.


----------



## Gotthard (5 Sep 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> un plan si fisuras...
> 
> el gas se reserva para los hogares... las empresas no pueden ponerse en marcha y quiebran... los empleados se van a la calle... hay gas para sus hogares, pero no pueden pagarlo... el gas sobra y hay que tirarlo...
> 
> prefiero pasar algo de frío en casa y seguir teniendo trabajo... que no que me arruines y pase frío igual...



En Alemania la prioridad es la industria, cortaran a los hogares y lo que hay se dara a las industrias. Muchas sencillamente no pueden parar porque si lo hacen se puede inutilizar parte de la planta. Y son instalaciones gigantescas. La Bayer de Leverkusen que pasa una autobahn al lado te tiras buenos 10 minutos a toda pastilla para ir de donde empieza a donde termina y no es de las mas grandes, que están por el sur.

Estan enviando cartitas de que te acostumbres a ir por casa con cuatro capas de ropa y gorro. No es coña.


----------



## sebososabroso (5 Sep 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Más bien retrasar la calle.
> 
> Agenda 2030 no tolera oposición.



Pues no se de donde sacaran la pasta los políticos sin remeros.


----------



## esforzado (5 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> En Alemania la prioridad es la industria, cortaran a los hogares y lo que hay se dara a las industrias. Muchas sencillamente no pueden parar porque si lo hacen se puede inutilizar parte de la planta. Y son instalaciones gigantescas. La Bayer de Leverkusen que pasa una autobahn al lado te tiras buenos 10 minutos a toda pastilla para ir de donde empieza a donde termina y no es de las mas grandes, que están por el sur.
> 
> Estan enviando cartitas de que te acostumbres a ir por casa con cuatro capas de ropa y gorro. No es coña.



lo cual tiene todo el sentido... dentro del sinsentido que es este mundo, lo lógico es privarse primero de lo banal (como las luces de navidad), luego de lo confortable (como la calefacción en casa), y solo después de eso de lo esencial (como el sustento económico)...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Sep 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Pues no se de donde sacaran la pasta los políticos sin remeros.


----------



## Merrill (5 Sep 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Llevo 1 puto mes currando en poner a punto las instalaciones de fuel...ni los más ancianos del lugar recuerdan como iban.



Menudo canariazo en la mina, tete. La felicidad de 2030 va a llegar con bastante anticipo...


----------



## ciudadlibre (5 Sep 2022)

habremos pasado del franquista si usted puede, españa no puede, al nuevo si usted no puede, españa tampoco puede?


----------



## frangelico (5 Sep 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> lo cual tiene todo el sentido... dentro del sinsentido que es este mundo, lo lógico es privarse primero de lo banal (como las luces de navidad), luego de lo confortable (como la calefacción en casa), y solo después de eso de lo esencial (como el sustento económico)...



El problema está en los precios. Hay industrias que quieren reducir producción porque con semejantes costes no van a vender demasiado. Lo que nos hemos hecho los europeos a través de nuestra clase política angloesclava es un suicidio.


----------



## esforzado (5 Sep 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> El problema está en los precios. Hay industrias que quieren reducir producción porque con semejantes costes no van a vender demasiado. Lo que nos hemos hecho los europeos a través de nuestra clase política angloesclava es un suicidio.



yo no puedo bizquear en un mundo en el que en un canal de tv le están echando la culpa de la coyuntura a los precios de la energía... y al mismo tiempo en el otro están presumiendo de derribar presas, desnuclearizar, y demoler térmicas...

o lo uno o lo otro, pero no las dos cosas a la vez... es como tirar la comida y quejarte del hambre...


----------



## Okjito (5 Sep 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> A fuel vais a romper récords de contaminación, qué verde y resiliente todo.



está ya en el presupuesto de 2023-2025 el pago extra en derechos de emisión e... el CO2 no va a subir tanto..pero nos vamos a nutrir bien de SOx y NOx... yo no estoy puesto en esto...pero se que el fuel es una puta mierda


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Sep 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> está ya en el presupuesto de 2023-2025 el pago extra en derechos de emisión e... el CO2 no va a subir tanto..pero nos vamos a nutrir bien de SOx y NOx... yo no estoy puesto en esto...pero se que el fuel es una puta mierda



Lo siguiente será gastar 100 milloncejos de nada para instalar desnitrificadora y desulfuradora.


----------



## el segador (5 Sep 2022)

un crack el Sepulturero meandose en la cara de nuestros principales suministradores de gas los argelinos, no hay otra explicación que al Gafe lo pagan para hundir en la miseria a España.


----------



## Barruno (6 Sep 2022)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> La enciendes cuando baja la estancia hasta que temperatura??
> 
> Usas plumífero en casa?



Lo usarás.


----------



## sada (6 Sep 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Me reflotais el hilo?? jejejeje Cuanto ha llovido!!
> 
> Os actualizo: Mi empresa ya tiene el plan A de este invierno. Quemar fuel. 70% gas y 30% fuel con mecheros mixtos. Llevo 1 puto mes currando en poner a punto las instalaciones de fuel...ni los más ancianos del lugar recuerdan como iban



he reflotado porque me parece muy interesante tu testimonio. Lo que me choca es no haber leído más cosas así de otras empresas y otros sectores.


----------



## sada (6 Sep 2022)

Acerinox, Pamesa o Arcelor: la gran industria agoniza e inicia septiembre con 1.500 empleados en ERTE


Acerinox, Pamesa o Arcelor: la gran industria agoniza por el precio de la luz e inicia septiembre con 1.500 empleados en ERTE.




okdiario.com








Industria


La gran industria ha iniciado el mes de septiembre con cerca de 1.500 trabajadores bajo un *Expediente de Regulación Temporal de empleo (ERTE)* por causas productivas y anticipa una debacle industrial en España por los altos precios de la energía en el mercado y el aumento de los costes de las materias primas. Empresas como *Acerinox, Pamesa o Arcelor* se han visto obligadas a reducir la producción en sus plantas para evitar trabajar a pérdidas. Ante esta situación, el sector urge al Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez medidas para hacer frente a los efectos derivados de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, ya que está en juego la competitividad de la industria española.
Una de las empresas afectadas por el encarecimiento de la energía es *Acerinox*. La multinacional dedicada a la fabricación de aceros inoxidables ha puesto en marcha un ERTE en la factoría de Los Barrios (Cádiz) que afectará a un total de *350 trabajadores* de las áreas de acería, laminación en caliente y recocido caliente.
Mediante esta fórmula, Acerinox trata de *garantizar la viabilidad* de la factoría gaditana durante el periodo de incremento del coste de la energía y de caída de los pedidos de los proveedores generado por el conflicto bélico de Rusia con Ucrania. Unos precios que han provocado que la compañía ya pague más por la luz en los seis primeros meses de 2022 que durante todo 2021.


----------



## sada (6 Sep 2022)

Pamesa Grupo aplica su primer ERTE por el gas: para Azuliber y sus 117 empleados entran en ERTE


El desmesurado coste del gas fuerza a la empresa a adoptar la medida




castellonplaza.com












La industria para de nuevo: la actividad cae más que durante el confinamiento por el precio de luz y gas


La reducción de la actividad en 2021 y 2022 no tiene precedentes: las electrointensivas sólo detuvieron la producción durante 15 días en 2013 cuando el precio de la luz era un tercio del actual




www.infolibre.es





@Okjito me llama la atención que nadie hable de esto, ni en el foro ni en los telediarios:
*La industria para de nuevo:** la actividad cae más que durante el confinamiento por el precio de luz y gas*

La reducción de la actividad en 2021 y 2022 no tiene precedentes: las electrointensivas sólo detuvieron la producción durante 15 días en 2013 cuando el precio de la luz era un tercio del actual


----------



## sada (6 Sep 2022)

Ferroatlántica para sus hornos en Cantabria de forma indefinida por el precio de la energía


La fábrica de Ferroatlántica en Boo de Guarnizo (Cantabria) ha parado los dos hornos que tenía en...




www.europapress.es





yo lo que creo es que ahora son las empresas e industrias gran consumidoras las afectadas pro esto es una cadena y detrás vendrán otras.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (6 Sep 2022)

ciudadlibre dijo:


> habremos pasado del franquista si usted puede, españa no puede, al nuevo si usted no puede, españa tampoco puede?



Esa frase recuerdo haberla leído en un manual de conducción de los 70.


----------



## circodelia2 (6 Sep 2022)

Pero no estabamos a salvo con los barcos gaseros? 
....


----------



## Okjito (6 Sep 2022)

sada dijo:


> he reflotado porque me parece muy interesante tu testimonio. Lo que me choca es no haber leído más cosas así de otras empresas y otros sectores.



PUES TE aseguro que cualquiera que consuma gas está en esto. Yo no tengo otra opción...puedo quemar hasta cierto punto fuel...pero el gas no se puede sustituir al 100%. Hay proyectos para hornos totalmente eléctricos y se está derivando pasta infinita a ellos...pero no son adaptables al concepto de industria del vidrio actual. estamos hablando de hornos pequeños para pocas líneas. Lo que se ha llevado siempre es hornos enormes y muchas líneas.


----------



## machotafea (6 Sep 2022)

HAZ QUE PASE

VOTA: PARTIDO SOCIALISTA


----------



## sada (21 Sep 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> PUES TE aseguro que cualquiera que consuma gas está en esto. Yo no tengo otra opción...puedo quemar hasta cierto punto fuel...pero el gas no se puede sustituir al 100%. Hay proyectos para hornos totalmente eléctricos y se está derivando pasta infinita a ellos...pero no son adaptables al concepto de industria del vidrio actual. estamos hablando de hornos pequeños para pocas líneas. Lo que se ha llevado siempre es hornos enormes y muchas líneas.



la cosa no parece mejorar








Los precios del petróleo y el gas revierten las subidas provocadas por los anuncios de Putin


El Brent llegó a avanzar más del 2% mientras que el gas holandés subió hasta un 8% al comienzo de la jornada




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## sada (13 Oct 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> PUES TE aseguro que cualquiera que consuma gas está en esto. Yo no tengo otra opción...puedo quemar hasta cierto punto fuel...pero el gas no se puede sustituir al 100%. Hay proyectos para hornos totalmente eléctricos y se está derivando pasta infinita a ellos...pero no son adaptables al concepto de industria del vidrio actual. estamos hablando de hornos pequeños para pocas líneas. Lo que se ha llevado siempre es hornos enormes y muchas líneas.



refloto hilo con una de vidrio









Duralex detiene la producción durante cinco meses y activa ERTE para 250 trabajadores por el coste energético


MADRID, 13 (EUROPA PRESS) Duralex ha decidido detener temporalmente la producc...




www.elconfidencialdigital.com





Duralex ha decidido detener temporalmente la producción de su horno de vidrio, concretamente durante cinco meses, con el objetivo de ahorrar energía y aplicar un Expediente de Regulación Temporal de Empleo (ERTE) para 250 empleados, según ha informado la compañía francesa de vajillas de cristal.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (13 Oct 2022)

sada dijo:


> refloto hilo con una de vidrio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder SIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Okjito (14 Oct 2022)

sada dijo:


> refloto hilo con una de vidrio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nosotros de momento vamos tirando...subiendo precios eso si...y siendo conscientes de que este invierno habrá que bajar extracción a tope.
El precio de la luz nos está machacando... hace 5 años tenía unas facturas de luz de 600k€ al mes por fábrica y 1M€ al mes por fábrica...ahora se han ido al doble ambas.
Vendemos todo...porque la demanda sigue altisima...pero estamos a punto de vivir algo histórico cuando caiga la demanda de la noche a la mañana.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (7 Nov 2022)

Derroition is coming.


----------

